# .... is ja mal der Hammer!



## myxemio (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss jetzt echt mal ein großes Lob aussprechen...

Ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Jahren WoW und habe heute mal AION angetestet.

Erstes Fazit:    HAMMER!!!

Als das Spiel installiert war, war ich ja schon geplättet, als dieses INTRO abgespielt wurde. Effekte wahnsinn schlechthin.

Charaktererstellung ist auch mal richtig gut gelungen, viele details und individuelle anpassung des Chars.

Die ersten Quests gemacht, die Landschaft, die kleinen Details, die einem auffallen, wenn man anfängt, wahnsinn.......

Kurzum, denke ich, das auf lange sicht gesehen, AION mit sicherheit Blizzard gefährlich nahe rücken könnte.
Allein, was die Landschaft und so angeht.

Was ich ja auch mal richtig genial fand, das mein Char (eine kleine Magierin) beim regen so eine art Blatt rausholt und sich das überm kopf hält.


Wenn ich jetzt WOW und AION gegeneinander vergleichen müsste und den einzenen Games eine Note vergeben müsste, würde meine Zensur folgendermaßen ausfallen:

World of Warcraft:       Note 4

AION :                        Note 2 

Schon alleine vom Startgebiet ist AION verdienter Sieger.

Das musste ich jetzt mal los werden.

Was sagen die, die auch zu Aion gewechselt sind, oder bei WoW geblieben sind? Eure Meinung würde mich auch mal interessieren

mfg


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> Schon alleine vom Startgebiet ist AION verdienter Sieger.


ja das Startgebiet von Aion ist wirklich gut gemacht und auch richtig schön. Die folgenden Gebiete sind alle aus sehr schön gestaltet und haben eine super Atmosphäre. Allerdings wirst du nicht mehr soviele "schöne" quests (womit einige offenbar probleme haben) wie im startgebiet finden auch verinngert sich der prozentanteil der erfahrung einer quest sehr, weshalb du irgendwann dann doch mal grinden musst.

Aber die gebiete sind wie auch die Instanzen wirklich super gestaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (26. Dezember 2009)

Sag wenn du 50 bist und wie es dir dann gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wieslmann (26. Dezember 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Sag wenn du 50 bist und wie es dir dann gefällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nein sag wenn du 25 bist und dann ob es dir gefällt ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Dezember 2009)

Wieslmann schrieb:


> nein sag wenn du 25 bist und dann ob es dir gefällt ^^


Ab 25 gehts Nochsana, das ist doch ein level am tag


----------



## Kalikas (26. Dezember 2009)

warte erstmal ab bis du zum endgame kommst


----------



## Deadwool (26. Dezember 2009)

warte mal bis du den Abspann siehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ernsthaft:
Es bleibt ein klasse Spiel. Auch in den späteren Leveln. Aber du solltest dich darauf einstellen dass es bald wesentlich langsamer und härter voran geht. Der Questmangel ab Level 30 ist zumindest im Moment noch eine Tatsache, die bei vielen Spielern (gerade Ex-WoW'ler) zu ernsthaften Motivationsproblemen führt. Wenn du durchhälst bis 40, wirst du vermutlich dabei bleiben. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## robsenq (27. Dezember 2009)

Wieslmann schrieb:


> nein sag wenn du 25 bist und dann ob es dir gefällt ^^



kurz nach lvl 25 gehts auch noch, so bis lvl 28-29.
Aber danach...


----------



## meckermize (27. Dezember 2009)

Es sind momentan so viele WoW´ler die zu Aion rübersiedeln...gelungen ist es wirklich....doch Blizzard hat mit der dritten Angekündigten erweiterung Cataclysm, schon zum gegenschlag ausgeholt...ich denke spätestens wenn das addon im nächsten jahr kommt, ist aion erstmal wieder geschichte und ein großteil kommt zurück bzw spielt wieder mehr wow.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube nicht wirklich das Aion auf dauer mit Wow mithalten können wird....wie viele spiele gab es schon um die solch ein wirbel gemacht wurde...nach spätestens einem jahr hatte man sie fast vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....Naja es bleibt Abzuwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (27. Dezember 2009)

meckermize schrieb:


> Es sind momentan so viele WoW´ler die zu Aion rübersiedeln...gelungen ist es wirklich....doch Blizzard hat mit der dritten Angekündigten erweiterung Cataclysm, schon zum gegenschlag ausgeholt...ich denke spätestens wenn das addon im nächsten jahr kommt, ist aion erstmal wieder geschichte und ein großteil kommt zurück bzw spielt wieder mehr wow....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und nach 2 Monaten, wenn 95% der WoW Spieler das Addon dann durch haben kommen sie wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist auch etwas weshalb ich froh bin, das ich damals nach 3 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört habe. Die addons von WoW sind so Dünn und können mit nem Addon aus UO, EQ oder Daoc nicht im geringsten mithalten. Lichking hatten die meisten nach 1 Monat zu 99% durch. In Daoc hatte ich die Aufgaben der TOA Erweiterung erst nach gut 8 Monaten durch. Bis ich meine Artefakte hatte dauerte es nochmal gut 6 Monate nur so als Beispiel.

Warum wohl kommen nun so viele WoW Spieler nach Aion ? Ganz einfach weil sie in WoW nix zu tun haben. Inhaltspatches kommen zwar, aber die Guides sind ja schon vorher geschrieben und nach max. 1 Monat sind die Leute durch und warten 3 Monate auf den nächsten....


----------



## Manotis (27. Dezember 2009)

@ TE ging mir bis level 28 genau so nur dann war die Luft bei mir raus und mein Account wurde eingefroren schade eigentlich hatte mir mehr von dem spiel erhofft


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Ich möchte darum bitten Meinungen ein wenig zu begründen, gerade dann wenn man so vernichtend über ein Spiel urteilt. Einfach nur destruktiv zu kritisieren, heizt die Gemüter unnötig auf und führt nur zu Beschimpfungen und hindert den Austausch von echten Meinungen und Perspektiven.

Und Grundsatzdiskussionen zu Aion gab und gibt es bereits.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Glückwünsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast ein Spiel gefunden das dir besser gefällt. Aber ich kann dich hier nur vorwarnen. Ein Bekannter hat das Spiel ebenfalls übelst geil gefunden und hat dann ruck zuck auch die großen Defizite die Aion bietet herrausgefunden. Aber wenn du für dich ein besseres Spiel gefunden hast, dann noch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist es Geschmackssache. Ich könnte niemals ein asiatisches designtes Spiel spielen, da allein das Aussehen mir absolut nicht gefällt. Ich denke auch genau das ist der auch der Grund warum vielen Leuten das Spiel nicht wirklich gefällt.


----------



## Lilicia (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie alt ist 'Wow'?
Wie alt ist Aion?
Wartet ab wer in 4 Jahren, überhaupt noch Server oben stehen hat, vieleicht eher Hello KItty Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke jeder muss wissen, was ihm gefällt und wenn es momentan Aion ist, toll! Und wenns Wow ist, genauso toll. 

Zu Aion kann ich nur sagen, ich habe bis 23 gespielt, bin dann doch wieder zu Wow rüber. Dennoch werde ich es jetzt nochmal antesten!


----------



## pooboon (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab AION 2 Monate gespielt , dann war für mich die Luft raus - der Anfang ist wirklich super, allerdings empfinde ich, dass Aion beginnend ab lvl25, mich nicht mehr hat fesseln können. Hab dann noch rumgetwinkt usw...aber najo.,aus die maus^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich finde es bisher auch noch ziemlich gut. Allerdings gibt es auch Sachen die mich stören und Wow bei weitem besser macht. Die Karten könnten offener sein.
Die Quests sind meist zu billig und nicht ausreichend vorhanden. Außerdem stört es mich, daß man nicht tauchen kann. Und vom Instanz-Design kann es halt auch überhaupt nicht mit Wow mithalten.
Aber das ist auch Blizzards Kerngeschäft, da macht ihnen bislang kaum jemand was vor.

Alles andere finde ich bisher aber ganz ansprechend. Die Grafik ist ganz gut und zum Teil auch sehr detailverliebt. Im Vergleich zu Aoc verblasst sie aber dennoch ziemlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crafting finde ich sehr gelungen und macht super Spass. Ist nur sackteuer, aber dafür gibts auch richtig schöne Teile.

Die Idee mit den Rissen finde ich auch nice. Macht auf jedenfall gut Bock. Und auch sonst macht mir PvP bisher Spass.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und vom Instanz-Design kann es halt auch überhaupt nicht mit Wow mithalten.


Naja wie mans nimmt, ich finde zum beispiel die Stahlharke ist eine richtig gut gestaltete ini, die ja auch recht groß ist. Da sind ja auch einige spaßige ideen bei (sich mit de kanone zu Käptn schießen usw.)


----------



## Klos1 (27. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Naja wie mans nimmt, ich finde zum beispiel die Stahlharke ist eine richtig gut gestaltete ini, die ja auch recht groß ist. Da sind ja auch einige spaßige ideen bei (sich mit de kanone zu Käptn schießen usw.)



Jo, daß kann sein. Da war ich noch nie. Die Beurteilung zählt also erstmal nur für das, was ich gesehen habe. Und da gefielen mir die Innis in Wow bei weitem besser. Aber Inzen sind mir eh nicht mehr so wichtig. Raid-Alltag wie damals in Wow, da hab ich weder die Zeit noch Lust dazu. 

Am meisten Spass auf Dauer hab ich beim PvP und da finde ich es bisher sehr gut.


----------



## Shaft13 (28. Dezember 2009)

Glaube der TE sollte erstmal länger als 2 Tage spielen. Im Prinzip hat er das Spiel noch gar nicht kennengelernt.Die ganzen Negativen Sachen kennt er quasi noch gar nicht.

Wobei ich das Menschen und Nacht Elfenstartgebiet schöner finde als das AION Startgebiet. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Bin halt auch kein Fan vom Aisa Grafikstil.

Aber mal sehen,ob der TE überhaupt Level 30 wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch viele PC Spiele zu Hause, die mich anfangs begeistert haben und ich sie dennoch nicht fertiggespielt habe (in MMOs einfach mal maxlevel erreichen genannt. Fertig gespielt hat man MMOs ja quasi nie). Und die waren nicht mal langweilig ,bevor ich irgendwie nicht weiter spielte.

Und AIOn wird vorher schon teilweise sehr "arbeitslastig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (28. Dezember 2009)

ach ja wieder so ein fanboy der AION mit wow vergleichen will

BITTE WOW is über 5 jahre >>>alt<<< Aion is new gen also bitte man man


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> Was sagen die, die auch zu Aion gewechselt sind, oder bei WoW geblieben sind? Eure Meinung würde mich auch mal interessieren
> 
> mfg



nach 1,5 jahre WoW pause war ich anfangs von aion auch völlig begeistert, von level zu level schwindete die begeisterung aber dahin..bis ich mit lvl45 keinen grund mehr sah aion weiterzuspielen und seitdem spiele ich wieder WoW..es gibt ja doch kein mmo das nur annährend an WoW rankommen könnte


----------



## Curvatura (28. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt echt mal ein großes Lob aussprechen...
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Jahren WoW und habe heute mal AION angetestet.
> 
> ...



Was ist den da konkret der Hammer wenn ich fragen darf? Die Landschaft? Dann kann man sich ja auch Standbilder anschauen, die sind auch schön. Ich denke eher, nein ich behaupte das es das aller aller wichtigste ist langzeitspielspass und Abwechslung zu bringen. Dies bringt Aion meiner meinung nach nichtmal ansatzweise. Dies wird nichtmal beim level erreicht. Meine Notenverteilung für Aion würde wie folgt aussehen nach deutschem Notensystem.

Grafik und Atmosphäre: 1
Pve: 4
Pvp: 5
Berufesystem: 5
Lanzeitspielspass: 6

Dein erster Eindruck beruht allein auf dem ersten Eindruck und ich bin mir sicher deine Meinung wird sich noch stark ändern bevor du überhaupt 30 bist. Aion ist meiner Meinung nach ein Blender mehr nicht aber warte ab.

Ich persönlich stehe auf Spiele, die ein wenig Anspruchsvoller sind und ab und ein bissel Brainpower erfordern und ich glaube kaum das es in naher Zukunft ein Spiel geben wird das Eve z.b nur das Wasser reichen kann. Alle sind sie für die breite Masse gebastelt und nichts anderes als Mastfutter. Ich verfolge hier ab und an die grossen Hypes und muss immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln mit welch primitiven Mitteln sich viele an das Keyboard binden lassen. Sicher die gleichen die sich noch heutzutage irgendwelche Serien im TV anschauen oder für Dieter Bohlens seine Geldbörse irgendwo anrufen.

Naja, viel Spass dabei und freue mich für dich das du für dich ein Spiel gefunden hast das dir Spass macht *grins*


----------



## dd2ren (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute auch Aion angetestet und mir hat es bis auf Kleinigkeiten nicht gefallen , die Häuser sahen gut aus genauso wie das Wasser aber der Rest war matschige Grafik , ist halt Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte es nach 2 Std spielen wieder deinstalliert , ich fand auch das der Char beim laufen nicht so fluffig lief ^^ soll dort eine niedrigere Schwerkraft simuliert werden ? ^^ ist zwar gering gewesen aber mich hat es gestört. Ich glaube nicht das die große Zukunft Aion gehören wird aber es wird sich so im Mittelfeld einreihen und das langt um zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es gibt ja doch kein mmo das nur annährend an WoW rankommen könnte



So Ähnlich klingt mein Spruch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibt nichts auf dem Markt was auch nur annähernd an Lotro rankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eve hatte ich auch getestet was mir aber zu eintönig/langweilig war


----------



## Tornok (28. Dezember 2009)

verdiender sieger.....
lass ich mal so stehn. Mal schaun ob du das immernoch sagst wenn du mal nen paar lvl durch gegrindet hast =) und zu den instanzen. Da muss ich sagen ist Blizzard immernoch vorraus. In WoW hat man wenigstens das gefühl in einem Gebäude o.ä. drinn zu sein (hdz). In Aion isses nix anderes wie ein Elite gebiet.
Grafik ist sehr sehr gelungen das muss ich schon sagen. Aber WoW hat meiner Meinung nach immernoch mehr spielspass


----------



## Vráccas.Drachmondis (28. Dezember 2009)

Tornok schrieb:


> verdiender sieger.....
> lass ich mal so stehn. Mal schaun ob du das immernoch sagst wenn du mal nen paar lvl durch gegrindet hast =) und zu den instanzen. Da muss ich sagen ist Blizzard immernoch vorraus. In WoW hat man wenigstens das gefühl in einem Gebäude o.ä. drinn zu sein (hdz). In Aion isses nix anderes wie ein Elite gebiet.
> Grafik ist sehr sehr gelungen das muss ich schon sagen. Aber WoW hat meiner Meinung nach immernoch mehr spielspass


naja jedem das seine ich dnek das man das eh nie klären kann was nun besser ist


----------



## Stancer (28. Dezember 2009)

eben weil es Geschmacksache ist. Mir gefällt WoW z.b. überhaupt nicht aber ist es deswegen schlecht ? Ich halte WoW sogar für ein gutes und sehr durchdachtes Spiel, nur trifft es nicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## JustxShoot (28. Dezember 2009)

Lilicia schrieb:


> Wie alt ist 'Wow'?
> Wie alt ist Aion?
> Wartet ab wer in 4 Jahren, überhaupt noch Server oben stehen hat, vieleicht eher Hello KItty Online



EvE hat jetzt schon 6 Jahre, bald 7 aufm Buckel und weiterhin steigende Userzahlen, beständig seit 2003 (!). Und es wird vorraussichtlich noch sehr lange laufen. 
Abozahlen sagen rein gar nix drüber aus wie "gut" oder "schlecht" das Spiel ist. Nur weil etwas oben in den Verkaufscharts ist soll es das beste sein? Dann muss ich ehrlich sagen das beste ist mir nicht gut genug.
Solange sich ein Spiel Wirtschaftlich rechnet, läuft es, und dazu braucht es keine X Millionen Userzahlen die sich zu 80% aus Schulhofmundpropaganda zusammensetzen.


----------



## etchco (28. Dezember 2009)

Habe Aion bis lvl 37 gespielt und als ich dann das dritte mal meine Expert Berufs quest net geschaft habe und knappe 10 millionen in den Wind gesetzt hatte, war erst recht die Luft raus.

BTT. Wenn es danach gehen würde, wäre AoC das beste Spiel aller Zeiten, weil bis LvL 20 habe ich nix geilers gespielt. Da war selbst Aion schlecht gegen !!!


----------



## Geige (28. Dezember 2009)

Aion ist die ersten 20 Level genau das was einen anfangs in WoW auch so fesselt
alle paar Level neue Fähigkeiten, stimmige Quests einige Elitegegner für die man mal schnell ne Gruppe braucht
usw., in WoW waren das die ersten 20 Level da ab dann die Zugfeder Quests weggefallen ist, dafür kamm eine neue dazu
und die nannte sich Endgame und Itemgeilheit da das Leveln immer noch recht flott ging zog einen das weiter in WoW rein,
in Aion fällt ab Level 20 die Zugfeder Quests auch raus, da es zum ersten relativ wenige werden, man kann noch gerade so durchquesten,
besonders nach dem Quest-Fix, aber man denkt sich jedesmal, 2 mal mehr gestorben und ich dürfte jetzt grinden, bloß mit dem Unterschied, dass
Itemgeilheit und Endgame-Wahn (diese beiden Sachen hat wohl jeder MMORPG´ler) hier aufgrund der extrem riesigen XP Mengen die man schon auf Level 30 
braucht nicht so wirklich greifen, da hier einfach kein Ende in Sicht ist, ein Levelkurven-Anzug ab Level 40 wäre wirklich wesentlich besser gewesen!


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (28. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> Was sagen die, die auch zu Aion gewechselt sind, oder bei WoW geblieben sind? Eure Meinung würde mich auch mal interessieren
> 
> mfg



Beides der gleiche Mist. Der Hype in deinem Kopf geht schon noch vorbei ;-)

Die ersten 20 Lvl in WoW waren genauso fesselnt, danach ist es schlecht.

Seit ich mir mal wieder nen paar neue Spiele auf PS3 zugelegt habe, habe ich erstmal gemerkt wie verkackt WoW und co. doch eigtl. sind.

Aber; Aion ist trotzdem etwas besser. 

Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht im Highlvl Bereich aus, aber schlechter als bei WoW gehts echt nicht.


----------



## Nàrdinel (28. Dezember 2009)

Dein erster Eindruck beruht allein auf dem ersten Eindruck und ich bin mir sicher deine Meinung wird sich noch stark ändern bevor du überhaupt 30 bist. Aion ist meiner Meinung nach ein Blender mehr nicht aber warte ab.

Ich persönlich stehe auf Spiele, die ein wenig Anspruchsvoller sind und ab und ein bissel Brainpower erfordern und ich glaube kaum das es in naher Zukunft ein Spiel geben wird das Eve z.b nur das Wasser reichen kann. Alle sind sie für die breite Masse gebastelt und nichts anderes als Mastfutter. Ich verfolge hier ab und an die grossen Hypes und muss immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln mit welch primitiven Mitteln sich viele an das Keyboard binden lassen. Sicher die gleichen die sich noch heutzutage irgendwelche Serien im TV anschauen oder für Dieter Bohlens seine Geldbörse irgendwo anrufen.

Naja, viel Spass dabei und freue mich für dich das du für dich ein Spiel gefunden hast das dir Spass macht *grins*
(Mist, ich hab das Zitat versaut.. -.- -ist von Curvatura ein paar Beiträge weiter oben)

Echt ätzend das es die meisten nicht schaffen ihre Meinung mitzuteilen ohne andere Menschen zu denunzieren!
Bin ich jetzt ein Idiot weil ich gern Aion spiele oder was? Oder steh ich deshalb auf Popstars und so einen Müll?!? Sicher nicht!
Mir z.B. macht das Spiel einfach Spaß! (UOOH wie dumm muss ich eigentlich sein :O) Ich mag das Design, die lange Levelphase, ich finde die Instanzen bisher sehr schön (vorallem Stahlharke). Das Craften gefällt mir bisher auch, weil die Items die man herstellen kann einfach super sind.

@TE: Ich habe vorher 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und aufgehört, weil ich vorallem das raiden gähnend langweilig fand. 
Ich bin in Aion jetzt lvl 44 und habe Freude daran. Also probier es aus und bilde dir dein eigenes Urteil. Vorallem wann das "grinden" anfängt. Ich hatte bisher keine Phase in der ich wirklich grinden MUSSTE!


----------



## SireS (28. Dezember 2009)

Mir ging es ähnlich wie dem TE bei Release (und zuvor schon Openbeta). Mit lvl24 ca. war dann allerdings Ende für mich, da man da schon deutlich merkt, in welche Richtung es geht. Aion ist ein purer Grinder, Story = Null, zugegeben nett verpackt, vor allem die Startgebiete sind echt gelungen.

Es gab während der openbeta schon leise Stimmen, die einen Grinder erkannt hatten, da sie weit mit ihren chars gekommen waren, diese wurden aber bereits im Keim von der euphorisierten Community erstickt, übelst geflamt sozusagen. Vielleicht hätte sich mancher 50 Euro sparen können, wenn man diese Leute nicht so niedergetextet hätte.

LG
Sires


----------



## Berghammer71 (28. Dezember 2009)

Bitte diesen Thread nicht schliessen, ich lach mich grad unter dem Tisch.



> Rest war matschige Grafik



gröhhhhl, in Aion bestimmt nicht



> Aion ist ein purer Grinder


Welches Spiel ist das nicht? - Woanders grindet man Epics als freeloot.

Ich kann Dir garnicht sagen wieviele Stunden ich in Silithius für Ruf, Raidfarmmats, PvP Ehre
usw gegrindet hab in einen anderen Spiel.



> WoW ist 5 Jahre alt, Aion ist neu



ich hau mich weg vor lachen, als WoW rauskam war die Grafik nicht mal aktuell

AION nützt 5 Jahre alte Rechner aus, und diese Optionen..fps konstant beibehalten usw. - grins.

...AION soll aber demnächst ein Grafikupdate für aktuelle Rechner bekommen .. tja ...lol, was der TE dann
wohl sagt.


@TE - viele wissen das und haben keine Lust darüber mit anderen zu diskutieren, behalts für Dich - und gut ist,
irgendwann ist auch eine Testversion draußen, dann können alle mitreden.

Das Spiel wird übrigens immer besser, Endgame..is wie immer etwas für die arrangierten Zocker, dass ein anderes
Spiel leichter wird, ist für die Zielgruppen schon ok.

Du wirst noch viele, viele male überrascht werden, lvl 10 oder wenn Du den Auftrag bekommts mal etwas höher zu fliegen *G* - auch wenn Du angetan bist und ein Grafikupdate kommt, schau z.B. einfach mal Avatar an *zwinker*,


----------



## myxemio (28. Dezember 2009)

also irgendwie kommt mir das jetzt Spanisch vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einige sagen da: 
"warte ab bis du lvl 28 bist" - "warte ab bis zu lvl xx!" .......

Mir kommt es vor, als wenn ihr komplett WoW-Verwöhnt wärt...
Epicx in den popo geschoben zu bekommen, darauf warten bis die lvl-grenze runtergeschraubt wird, hier und da immer wieder Erleichterungen.....

ging mir nicht anders....
Aber mitterlweile muss ich sagen, das mich WoW immer mehr ankotzt.

Da kommt man online, sieht seine Char und könnte anfangen zu schreien.
Man schaut in die Gildenliste und könnte brüllen.
Man schaut in die friendlist und dann verlangt das Hirn: "Schalt den SCHEIß wieder aus!"

Immer wieder das selbe:

Farmen nach Marken - Marken ausgeben - Farmen nach Marken - Marken ausgeben ......usw.

Hat man das getan, wird rumgeheut: "Blizzard - mach was, spiel ist langweilig!"

Ich muss sagen, ich hab jetzt die "Demo-Zeit" von AION komplett ausgeschöpft und ich bin da immernoch der selben Meinung:

*HAMMER!!*

Ich werd nachher losziehen und mir die "Voll-Version" kaufen und dann gleich loslegen!

Mag sein, das man vielleicht auch mal ne kleine Levelflaute drin hat, aber wo gibt es die nicht?

Seht es doch mal von der anderen Seite:

Man zwingt keinen innerhalb von kürzester Zeit MAX-LVL erreicht haben zu müssen.
Dann schaut euch die Welt an, versucht was irres, spielt das spiel!

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (28. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> also irgendwie kommt mir das jetzt Spanisch vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Farmen wirst du in Aion auch haben, und das mit der Levelflaute ist nichts was man klein nennen kann. Ich stellte mir mit Level 23 die Frage: Willst du das noch 27 Level machen? Ja/Nein. Aber ich wünsche dir viel Spass aber bitte melde dich jeweils ab Level 20 und alle 5 LevelUps kurz hier. Es ist egal ob Monate dazwischen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Dezember 2009)

Tornok schrieb:


> In Aion isses nix anderes wie ein Elite gebiet.


ja die Elitegebiete sind ja eigentlich auch Instanzen und kann man mitrechnen. Vorallem finde ich die Elitegebiet auch recht interessant und alle fordern ja immer eine "offenere" Welt



etchco schrieb:


> Habe Aion bis lvl 37 gespielt und als ich dann das dritte mal meine Expert Berufs quest net geschaft habe und knappe 10 millionen in den Wind gesetzt hatte, war erst recht die Luft raus.



Tja ich finde die Expertenquest einen nettes naja "Stoppschild"da man da dan wenn man pech hat wirklich was reininvestieren muss und dann auch nicht jeder sofort als Experte rumläuft. Auf 37 hätte ich die expertenquest gar nicht erst gemacht, da man die wirklich guten sachen erst für 50 sind und man davor auch mit anderen items rumlaufen kann


Harika schrieb:


> Es ist egal ob Monate dazwischen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du so 3 Stunden am tag spielst und die doppel EP wochenenden ausnutzt schafft man es in 3 Monaten auf 50


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es gibt ja doch kein mmo das nur annährend an WoW rankommen könnte



Da kann ich ja nur lachen. Gut, deine Meinung sei dir vergönnt. Ich hab mir Wow kürzlich mal wieder angesehen. Die Grafik in inzwischen einfach nur noch schlecht. PvP ist immer noch nicht vorhanden.
Alles dreht sich um die verkackte Arena. Es gibt eine neue Klasse in den ganzen Jahren. Meisterleistung! Die Instanzen sind zwar nach wie vor richtig geil, aber wenn man vom Raidalltag mal gelangweilt ist, dann wird auch Wow ziemlich schnell langweilig.

Wow hat mit das beste Questdesign, eine gute Atmosphäre und super Instanzen. Alles andere ist bei weitem nicht Referenz. Vielleicht für die ganzen jungen in der mmo-Welt, die mit Wow eingestiegen sind.


----------



## Kizna (28. Dezember 2009)

Harika schrieb:


> Das Farmen wirst du in Aion auch haben, und das mit der Levelflaute ist nichts was man klein nennen kann. Ich stellte mir mit Level 23 die Frage: Willst du das noch 27 Level machen? Ja/Nein. Aber ich wünsche dir viel Spass aber bitte melde dich jeweils ab Level 20 und alle 5 LevelUps kurz hier. Es ist egal ob Monate dazwischen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum eigentlich Level 23? Ich habe das erste mal mit Level 35 grinden müssen. Ich streite nicht ab, dass das Grinden einen Großteil ausmacht, aber mit einer netten Legion ist es nichtmal annähernd so schlimm wie alle beschreiben. Natürlich darf man nicht mit der WoW Grundeinstellung reingehen, aber sonst ...

Der größte Fehler den die Leute machen ist sich unendlich viele Twinks hochzuzüchten. Natürlich hat man dann irgendwann keine Lust mehr weiter zu machen. das Spiel fängt erst ab Level 45 an richtig Spaß zu machen weil man ab hier wirklich viele Möglichkeiten hat. Nur schaffen die meisten Leute es nicht so weit weil sie auf Level 40 aufgeben und sich neue Chars erstellen.


----------



## Geige (28. Dezember 2009)

Tja und da liegt bei Aion ein riesen Fehler, bis man 45 ist dauert es einfach zu lange,
etwas länger um max zus ein als in WoW oder WAR ist gut, aber das hier ist doch etwas zu viel
des guten, spielen werde ich es zwar zu 100% weiter, aber ich mach mir ebenfalls zu 100% keinen Stress damit!


----------



## Sariasz (28. Dezember 2009)

Finde schön das es dir gefällt. @ TE . Mir gefällt es mitlerweile auch sehr gut, mehr oder weniger durch das sehr gelungene PvPvE System.

Allerdings finde ich so Aussagen das WoW-Erweiterungen dünn seien und nach "1 Monat alle WotLK zu 99 % durch hatten", kompletten Schwachsinn und zeigt das derjenige der das geschreiben hat nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von dem hat was er da von sich gibt. 

Ferner finde ich sollte man realistisch bleiben in WoW steckt soviel Geld, Entwicklung und Zeit, seitens der Spieler wie auch von Blizzard Entertainment, dass kein und ich betone kein MMO, das frisch auf den Markt gekommen ist damit auch nur in geringster Weise mithalten kann. Das ist eine unumstößliche Tatsache. 
Deshalb ist der Vergleich mit WoW, den viele Leute allzugerne immer wieder anstellen einfach blöd.

Ich finde man kein einfach sagen, ohne Aion an irgendwelche Maßstäbe zu halten, dass es ein packendes MMO mit wunderschöner Grafik und exzellentem PvP-Content ist.


----------



## marcloker (28. Dezember 2009)

ich habe auch am anfang zu aion angefangen.
da war es noch nett. halt was anderes mal.

aber ich habe nicht mal den ersten monat ausgehalten.

das spiel wird verdammt schnell langweilig und eintönig. ich habe eigentlich immer oft neue spiele angetestet. aber bei aion war ich am schnellsten wieder weg von allen.
wer es anders sieht und es gerne spielt dem wünsche ich viel spaß damit. für mich ist es allerdings nichts.

aber letztentlich muss sich jeder selber die meinung bilden

lg


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

Aion hat das Problem, dass es nicht für den EU/US Markt konzipiert wurde:

1. In Asien wird Aion stündlich abgerechnet. Die Stunde kostet dort 5 cent und die überwiegende Anzahl der Spieler verbringt ihre Zeit in Internet Cafes. Deswegen sind möglichst viele Timesinks in das Spiel integriert, um einen Progress möglichst lange zu verzögern

2. In Asien funktioniert langfristige Kundenbindung anders als in der EU/US, da dort eine andere Grundmentalität herrscht. Dort ist es so, dass der Fokus sehr stark auf die Charakterentwicklung gelegt wird, aus diesem Grund ist auch der absolute "Stärkeunterschied" zwischen einem Level 30 und Level 40 Chars dermaßen hoch. Der durchschnittliche Asiate möchte einfach stärker sein als seine Kollegen die weniger "Arbeit" geleistet haben.
Arbeit ist auch das Stichwort. Spieler die "Arbeit" und "Leistung" investieren identifizieren sich anders mit einem Spiel, als Spieler die zur Unterhaltung spielen.

Dadurch sind asiatische Spiele auch so grindlastig, da man sie auch ohne Quests und großartig ausgeklügelte Systeme ans Spiel binden kann. Vor allem stehen Asiaten offensichtlich weitaus mehr auf ausgefeilte Grafik, Animationen und schöne Kämpfe, als auf tief gedachte Storylines und abwechslungsreiche Quests. 

3. Durch das extreme RNG System (das ich in dem Ausmaß in einem Asiagrinder vorher noch nicht erlebt habe) ist Itemprogress neben der hohen Zeitinvestition noch extrem glückslastig. EU/US Spieler die das Spiel nicht als Arbeit auffassen werden hier buchstäblich vor den Kopf gestoßen. 

4. Auch das Endgame ist auf Timesink ausgerichtet. ALLES im Endgame kostet extrem viel Kina, selbst sterben kostet mit Level 50 noch kina da die Seelenkrankheit immer noch vorhanden ist. Die Fenrilquestline ist eine der frustrierensten, zeitintensivsten und teuersten Soloquestlines die ich jemals gespielt habe. Die Droprates für Endgameequipment sind dermaßen niedrig in den Instanzen, dass man gezwungen ist dort unglaublich viel Zeit zu investieren. Die Menge an benötigten AP für Endgameequip ist dermaßen hoch, dass ein normalsterblicher das nicht in einem Leben erreichen kann.


Ich bin nicht per se gegen Asiagrinder, wenn das rundum stimmt. Aion hat aber kein Rundum, da alles auf Timesink konzipiert ist. Es gibt keine Instant PVP Action, wenn ICH Lust auf PvP habe.(abgesehen von ZergPvP oder GankingPVP) Wenn ich PvP möchte, dann muss ich im Vorfeld mit der anderen Fraktion über ein externes Hilfsmittel (z.b. Forum) das ganze erst organisieren. 
Und PvP war einer der Hauptgründe wieso ich mit Aion angefangen habe.

Es gibt noch weitere direkte Kritikpunkte wieso ich meinen Account erstmal stillgelegt habe, die sich aber eher auf spielinterne Mechaniken beschränken. Das Spiel an sich hat halt leider in meinen Augen viele spieltheoretische Mängel. Und mit dieser Meinung bin ich wie man hier im Thread sehen kann auch nicht ganz allein.


Man sollte Aion auf jeden Fall mal ausprobiert haben, aber anhand der ersten 20 - 30 Level wird man nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, welche Ausmaße der Timesink wirklich hat. Dem ein oder anderem mag es gefallen, die große Masse wird aber von einem Spiel das primär auf "Leistung" und "Arbeit" ausgerichtet ist und wenig "Unterhaltung" bietet nicht begeistert sein und das ganze als Zeitverschwendung abtiteln.

Im Nachhinein betrachtet würde ich Aion wohl ähnlich beschreiben, obwohl ich es lange nicht wahrhaben wollte. (50 Kleriker und 44 SM)


----------



## Mura (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte auch meinen "Senf" dazugeben... :-)
Als Aion rauskam bin ich mit Freunden gewechselt von WOW nach Aion.
Ich war total begeistert... Grafik... Kampfsystem... Berufe usw, endlich was nach meinem Geschmack.
Spielte ich doch lange Zeit Everquest und mir hat in WOW zb immer gefehlt das Berufe wirklich Sinn und Spass machen.
Doch nach 3 monatiger Spielzeit ist im Moment leider mein Fazit: mit 50 ist die Luft raus.
Du hast 2 bzw 3 Möglichkeiten... Poeta abfarmen für Fenris bis zum Erbrechen. Sich den ganzen Tag im Abyss rumprügeln oder eben auf Dredgion warten.
Und das ist mir einfach zuwenig, zumal das Fenrisset eh nur erreichbar ist wenn man mit Lootglück oder dickem Geldbeutel gesegnet ist um sich Kinah ausserhalb zu besorgen.
Ich finde das so traurig. Dieses Spiel hat so ein grosses Potential doch es wird nicht umgesetzt.
Man sollte auch mit 50 noch Aufgaben oder sinnvolle QUests bekommen mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Was nützen mir quests mit ep die ich eh nimmer brauchen kann aber dafür leide ich unter ständiger Kinahnot. Gebt uns Quests (Dailys) die es auch wieder sinnvoll machen mit dem Char einzuloggen auch wenn nicht ne Poetagrp da steht. 
Im Moment jedoch sehe ich für mich keine Motivation mehr.
Man könnte natürlich noch 5 Twinks hochziehen...
Schade das alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2009)

*gröl*

Wie geil ist das denn hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun möcht ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben ... WoW ist mittlerweile (auf Ultra) ein nett anzusehendes Spiel denn Blizzard hat über die Jahre, ähnlich wie Mythic bei DAOC, die Grafikengine nach oben geschraubt bzw. aktualisiert. Darüber hinaus ist die Grafik in WoW stimmig, was in Aion dank der Matschtexturen nicht der Fall ist. Außerdem ist WoW ein Spiel mit Seele und Aion ist nur ein schlechter Asia-Grinder... mehr nicht.

Man muss in WoW nicht nur Marken etc. farmen, nein, es gibt eine offene Welt wo man überall RP betreiben kann im Gegensatz zu Aion. In Aion ist es reine Fließbandarbeit voran zu kommen und man fühlt durch die Schlauchgebiete eingeengt, jedoch möchte ich dir nicht den Spaß am Spiel vermiesen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Man muss in WoW nicht nur Marken etc. farmen, nein, es gibt eine offene Welt wo man überall RP betreiben kann im Gegensatz zu Aion. In Aion ist es reine Fließbandarbeit voran zu kommen und man fühlt durch die Schlauchgebiete eingeengt, jedoch möchte ich dir nicht den Spaß am Spiel vermiesen.


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wie viele Spieler in Wow betreiben den noch RP? wow hat den begriff mmoRPg gar nicht mehrverdient was leider auf alle Spiele langsam abfärbt


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> *gröl*
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn hier?
> 
> ...



Von nett anzusehender Grafik habe ich bei Wow nichts bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Ultra-Modus scheint bei mir dann wohl kaputt zu sein.
Und RP ist auch nicht jedermans Sache. Für mich ist es zum Beispiel nur ein schwachsinniger Zeitvertreib. Also hätte ich in Wow im Moment in der Tat nur Marken farmen und Raidinstanzen.
Berufe sind da nicht so wirklich toll. Ruf farmen ist auch nicht so der geile Zeitvertreib. Arena und Schlachtfelder werden meiner Meinung nach sehr schnell langweilig. Wobei die Schlachtfelder ja inzwischen eh nur als Lockmittel für Arena herhalten. Und die Bemühungen, open-PvP ins Spiel zu integrieren, die können bisher leider auch nur als ultimativer Fail bezeichnet werden.

Stimmig ist die Grafik aber durchaus. Das Design ist auch schön. Und sie umgehen gekonnt das Problem von Matchtexturen, denn die würden bei einer derartigen Texturarmut eh nicht auffallen.


----------



## Seydo (28. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> World of Warcraft:       Note 4
> 
> AION :                        Note 2



Es ist immer sinnvoll 2 spiele abhängig vonenander zu benoten, besonders wenn man das eine spiel nicht mal weit genug gespielt hat um ein vergleich urteil fällen zu können, ich hab ja nichts gegen subjektivität aber das ist da ist schon peinlich subjektiv.


----------



## Enrico300 (28. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Aion hat das Problem, dass es nicht für den EU/US Markt konzipiert wurde:
> 
> 1. In Asien wird Aion stündlich abgerechnet. Die Stunde kostet dort 5 cent und die überwiegende Anzahl der Spieler verbringt ihre Zeit in Internet Cafes. Deswegen sind möglichst viele Timesinks in das Spiel integriert, um einen Progress möglichst lange zu verzögern
> 
> ...


So ist es, da kann man Aion noch so toll finden!!
Und es geht auch nicht um WoW, obwohl es viele als beispiel nehmen, sonder um die Komplette Spielmechanik und um langzeit Motivation!
Auch hat es nichts damit zutun das Aion neu ist, den es gibt nicht erst seit gestern MMOs!


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss DruffDruff auch recht geben.
Ich hab meine Aion sub gekündigt und hatte ma wieder Bock auf WOW ( habs 5 Monate nicht gespielt ), um dann auch was zum vergleichen zu haben.

Ich Logg mich ein und was begrüßt mich ? Allvater Winter mit tollen sachen und Geschenken.
Was gibts in Aion ?  Ein Klavier und teure sachen.

Ich geh in Gnomeregan rein ( mit dem neuen Dungeonfinder [ is echt super ^^] ) und seh erstma schöne scripts ( in ner 30er instanz ) und es droppen blaue items... ich erstma voll perplex... wie blau ? einfach so??   wenn ich an meine 50+ FT runs denke, indenen ich nicht ein einziges goldenes Item von Kromede ( und den diversen Randombossen ) gesehen habe...
Und ja ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass man in WOW "Alles in den arsch geblasen bekommt", aber mal ganz ehrlich? wer beschwert sich deswegen???? 
Genau... ein oder zwei Spieler vielleicht.
Ich hab einfach kein interesse daran, meinen Charakter ( und damit mich ) stundenlang durch die selben Gänge zu jagen, und die selben Bosse zu kloppen, ohne davon was zu haben ( ich hab aus FT eine Grüne Brust und 2 Ringe mitgenommen )
Da liegen einfach welten dazwischen.

Ich bin kein Mensch der schnell aufgibt, doch merke ich, wenn mir ein Spiel kein Spaß mehr bereitet und höre auf.
Dies trifft nun auch auf Aion zu, obwohl ichs mir sogar vorbestellt hab, und es teilweise feurig in posts verteidigt habe.

WOW ist und bleibt der Genremaßstab, und ich hab bisher kein anderes MMO gesehen, dass an WOW rankommt, obwohl ich es mir schon lange wünsche.


----------



## AemJaY (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich stehe mit meinem Kleri nun kurz vor LvL 39, mein Questbuch ist immer noch gerappelt voll.
Und in der Lephar Inni warten noch ein paar Mobs auf einen dämätsch zauber von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir macht das Spiel immer noch Spass wie am ersten Tag, nur ned mehr 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann das Spiel nach wie vor jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Dezember 2009)

In WoW gibt es schöne Quests, schöne Landschaften, tolles PvP in Bezug auf Tausendwinter! (es hat wunderbar funktioniert, sogar besser als das Aion PvP) und Abwechslung... Manche haben einfach nurnoch ein Scheuklappen-Denken wenn es um WoW geht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Ich stehe mit meinem Kleri nun kurz vor LvL 39, mein Questbuch ist immer noch gerappelt voll.
> Und in der Lephar Inni warten noch ein paar Mobs auf einen dämätsch zauber von mir
> 
> 
> ...



Mit meinem SM ist das Questbuch auch noch bis obenhin voll. Es sind allerdings nicht erledigte Quests, da die Belohnung einfach viel zu niedrig ist. Was soll ich mit 1 mio EP Belohnung, wenn ich für die gesamte Quest 20 Minuten brauche und in 20 Minuten 3m EP ergrindet habe?:-D


----------



## Arandes (28. Dezember 2009)

> Was sagen die, die auch zu Aion gewechselt sind, oder bei WoW geblieben sind? Eure Meinung würde mich auch mal interessieren
> 
> mfg



Also... da ich mittlerweile wirklich schon jedes MMO gespielt habe, das auf dem Markt ist / war (gemessen seit 2000), musste ich Aion natürlich antesten *g* Habe es mir demzufolge auch zugelegt.

Anfangs war ich sehr begeistert davon: Schöne Grafik, tolles Kampfsystem, alles absolut mein Ding. Nur... irgendwie... fehlte mir was. Ich weiss es bis heute nicht, jedenfalls ist es nicht "das Richtige" für mich. Bei Lotro wars das ebenfalls: Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Tiefsinnigkeit, die Liebe zum Detail, die irgendwie fehlt. Bevor die Flames kommen: Ich kenne nicht "nur" das Spiel, sondern auch noch die Ur-Fassung der Bücher (sprich die Alten; also diejenigen in Altenglisch und die alte deutsche Übersetzung).
Bei WoW nervte mich diese ständige Item-Hatz und das immer mehr schwindende RP - naja gut, das sind nun Sachen, die man selber eigentlich besser machen kann. Einfach nicht darauf einlassen. Das versuch ich nun auch.

Meine Meinung zu obigem Zitat ist: MMOs sind eine enorme Geschmackssache. Man wird immer Leute finden, die, was für einen das wohl grösste Bullshit-Spiel der Welt ist, vergöttern! Und hey! Aus Scheisse Gold machen - so gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wem ein Spiel gefällt, der solls spielen aus den Gründen, was es zu bieten hat - und nicht, was es nicht zu bieten hat. Aion, WoW, Lotro, Eve, Ragnarök, Warhammer, AoC usw. usw... die Liste ist sooo elend lang. Und alle Spiele sind nach wie vor sehr gut. Die Zeit wandelt sich und damit auch die "Anforderungen" an ein Spiel. Bleibt mal bescheiden =) Lebt sich besser!


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Dezember 2009)

@TE

Das man nach drei Jahren WoW selbiges kritisiert, ist ok. Immerhin hat man den Großteil erlebt und gespielt. Man kann es also bewerten.

Aber eine Trial im Vergleich zu bewerten, wo du noch nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem Spiel und seinen Facetten bekannt gemacht wurdest - sorry. Fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis.

Denn nimmt man die ersten Level von WoW - da tauchen die Kritikpunkte, die du genannt hast - auch nicht auf.


----------



## Seydo (28. Dezember 2009)

Momentan spiel ich beides.

Aion spiel ich jetzt 3 monate, es ist ein spiel wo ich immer wieder rein geh wenn ich mal lust hab auf ne mischung aus PvP und brain afk monster grinding.... 

Im großen und ganzen bietet mir WoW immer noch mehr, besonders als Rollenspiel fan, da sind quest für mich einfach interessanter, und raid/instanzen mässig kann da glaub auser hdro im moment sowieso nichts mit halten, die sind einfach noch besser inziniert und großtenteils abseits von tank und spank.

Klar, die gibts bei Aion auch, aber ich werd dafür nicht belohnt, ich bin eine heldin und keine bauerin, dann will ich doch bitte auch erfahrungsmässig und gold mässig dafür belohnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (28. Dezember 2009)

Na ja es gibt in Aion schon einige Quests, doch 70% davon sind sammel Quests und die Kampagen Quests laufen immer nach dem gleichen Chema ab!!
Ich spiele zur Zeit Dragon Age und es tut gut endlich wieder mal ein Spiel zu spielen mit soviel kreativen Quest und eine Hammer genialen Story!
Es gibt für mich nur 2 MMOs die eine richtig tolle im Spiel presentierte Story haben und das ist Age of Conan und Hdro und das beweist was man auch in einem MMO eine Geschichte zum nachspielen haben kann!!
Aion, Warhammer und auch das hochgelobte WoW bietet das nicht!!!
Da kann man nur hoffen, als Rp Fan, dass Bioware mit Star Wars- Online endlich mal eine Schritt weiter geht!!


----------



## Seydo (28. Dezember 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, als Rp Fan, dass Bioware mit Star Wars- Online endlich mal eine Schritt weiter geht!!



Das mit WoW kann ich teilweisen ur zustimmen, es gibt auch da story mässig eniges, aber du hast recht da muss man leider extrem suchen bis da mal story technisch perlen kommen.

Auf das Starwars MMo freu ich mich auch, es ist genau so wie ich mir mmos schon seit 5 jahren wünsche =)


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das mit WoW kann ich teilweisen ur zustimmen, es gibt auch da story mässig eniges, aber du hast recht da muss man leider extrem suchen bis da mal story technisch perlen kommen.
> 
> Auf das Starwars MMo freu ich mich auch, es ist genau so wie ich mir mmos schon seit 5 jahren wünsche =)



Die UC Quest in WoW war storytechnisch schon ziemlich tief ausgereift und ziemlich unterhaltsam. Ich hab sogar meinen Alt damals nochmals durch die Questline gejagt, um das nochmal zu spielen.

Das Starwars MMO gibt VOR so zu sein wie du es dir seit 5 Jahren wünscht. Ich habe nämlich langsam das Gefühl, dass alle MMOs der Neuzeit nur noch Aufgüsse des Vorhandenen Genres mit anderem Setting und leicht modifiziertem Gameplay sind.

Solange nicht eine absolute Revolution in dem Gebiet stattfindet werden DAOC und WoW die Messlatten für den MMO Markt sein.


----------



## Pyrobs (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von Aion.
Trotz der angesprochenen Mängel.
Kurzzeitig verlässt einen beim grinden sicher mal die Motivation, vorallem wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Aber sobald man sich dann mal wieder mit der Legion zusammentut und in die Elitegebiete geht, is das auch wieder vergessen.
PVP is sicherlich auch noch nich zu 100% ausgereift, aber auf dem besten Weg dahin.
Sicherlich gibt es nicht die Menge an Inis wie in anderen Spielen, aber da AION noch frisch ist, kann sich das auch bald noch ändern.
Und die Gestaltung der Inis gefallen mir auch. 
Fazit: Ich bleibe definitiv bei AION und freu mich jetz schon auf den Endcontent und den Dingen die NCSoft sich da noch einfallen lässt.

Gruß Pyrobs


----------



## Seydo (28. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Die UC Quest in WoW war storytechnisch schon ziemlich tief ausgereift und ziemlich unterhaltsam. Ich hab sogar meinen Alt damals nochmals durch die Questline gejagt, um das nochmal zu spielen.
> 
> Das Starwars MMO gibt VOR so zu sein wie du es dir seit 5 Jahren wünscht. Ich habe nämlich langsam das Gefühl, dass alle MMOs der Neuzeit nur noch Aufgüsse des Vorhandenen Genres mit anderem Setting und leicht modifiziertem Gameplay sind.
> 
> Solange nicht eine absolute Revolution in dem Gebiet stattfindet werden DAOC und WoW die Messlatten für den MMO Markt sein.



Das mit dem "gibt vor" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen Bioware hat selber so etwas in der art gesagt das es sich spielen wird wie einer ihrer Offline Rpgs nur mit online funktion, so hab ich mir von anfang an ein MMO vorgestellt, Für mich ist das dann genau das was ich  mir gewünscht hab, Ich will keinen fragezeichen hinterher rennen ich will STory, genau das krieg ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob das das ist was du dir wünscht ist was anderes aber davon hab ich ja nie geredet

Undw as die messlatte ist kann mir auch in dem fall egal sein, es soll mir gefallen, was die messlatte ist ist "mir latte" =P


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von Aion.
> Trotz der angesprochenen Mängel.
> Kurzzeitig verlässt einen beim grinden sicher mal die Motivation, vorallem wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Aber sobald man sich dann mal wieder mit der Legion zusammentut und in die Elitegebiete geht, is das auch wieder vergessen.
> PVP is sicherlich auch noch nich zu 100% ausgereift, aber auf dem besten Weg dahin.
> ...



No offense, aber hast du die aktuellen Community News mal gelesen? Falls nicht hier der Link und ein paar Auszüge:

http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=334&page=



> Es ist nahezu unfassbar, dass es schon bald wieder Weihnachten ist. In ein paar Tagen verabschieden wir uns vom Jahr 2009 und begrüßen 2010. Dieses Jahr erlebten wir den Launch von Aion und im nächsten Jahr könnt ihr euch darauf verlassen, dass wir euch noch mehr Features und Inhalte für eure Lieblingscharaktere bieten werden.



KEINE konkreten Termine zu Contentupdates, da das Programmierteam ja im Urlaub ist und in den letzten Monaten natürlich keine Zeit hatte schon Termine für mögliche Updates anzukündigen.



> Ein besonderes Programm an dem wir arbeiten, sind die speziellen Konto-Dienste. Diese sollten im ersten Quartal 2010 zur Verfügung stehen. Diese Dienste beinhalten Änderungen der Namen von Charakteren und Legionen, Schönheitsoperationen und Geschlechtsumwandlungen. Weitere Informationen bezüglich des Verfahrens und der Preisgestaltung veröffentlichen wir im Februar 2010.



Allerdings ein konkreter Termin für kostenpflichte Kontodienste. Diese Features werden in Spielen eigentlich erst eingeführt, wenn sie 

a) F2P sind und über Cashitems/Cashshop refinanziert werden

b) über den Zenit ihrer Gewinnspanne hinaus sind, aber weiterhin als Cashcow fungieren sollen, um zukünftige Projekte zu finanzieren. Ich persönlich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ein kostenpflichtes Spiel so früh einen Cashshop eingeführt hat. Selbst Blizzard hat lange Zeit gebraucht, um dieses sogenannte "Feature" einzuführen. Im Prinzip stehe ich Cashshops recht neutral entgegen, da sie nicht direkt ins Spiel meist eingreifen, aber die möglichen Zeichen sollte nicht übersehen werden

Darüberhinaus wird ein konkreter Termin für ein solch eigentlich nutzloses Feature genannt. (es ist ein Grafikblender Feature im Prinzip)


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das mit dem "gibt vor" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen Bioware hat selber so etwas in der art gesagt das es sich spielen wird wie einer ihrer Offline Rpgs nur mit online funktion, so hab ich mir von anfang an ein MMO vorgestellt, Für mich ist das dann genau das was ich  mir gewünscht hab, Ich will keinen fragezeichen hinterher rennen ich will STory, genau das krieg ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aion wurde von NCSoft auch als "anderes" Spiel angekündigt. Wenn ich mich auf Promotionaussagen von Herstellern verlasse, dann wäre ich der glücklichste und zufriedenste Kunde bei JEDEM Produkt welches ich mir anschaffe. Schlussendlich beurteilen kann man sowas nur, wenn man ein Spiel wirklich ausgetestet hat. Ich habe sowohl Ragnarok bis zum Morrockill quasi durchgespielt, WoW durchgeraided und habe auch in Aion das Endgame gesehen. 

Für mich wurde Ragnarok nach über 5 Jahren Spielzeit langweilig
WoW hat zu wenig Anspruch
und Aion bietet zu wenig Inhalt

Wie gesagt mag es Leute geben die Aion und WoW gut finden. Es gibt auch Leute die sich gerne mit Scheisse einschmieren oder zusammen mit Mett in die Badewanne steigen und es geil finden. Aion wird einer gewissen Randgruppe ganz sicher viel Freude bereiten. Genauso bietet WoW einer größeren Gruppe regelmässig Freude. Es gibt auch Leute die lesen die Bildzeitung und schauen RTL-Nachrichten. Mein persönlicher Anspruch liegt höher. Und es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass es zahllose Spieler gibt deren Ansprüche im Moment durch die Gaming Industrie einfach nicht erfüllt werden, da diese versucht einen Massenmarkt zu bedienen und Computerspiele möglichst für jeden Heinz zugänglich zu machen.
WoW versucht dies auf die eine Art und Weise, Aion auf eine andere Art und Weise. Beide haben dies schlussendlich nicht zu meiner Befriedigung geschafft, wobei ich für mich persönlich sagen muss, dass mich WoW weitaus länger und intensiver UNTERHALTEN hat als Aion. Aion hat sich von Level 1 - 50 wie Arbeit angefühlt. WoW eher wie RTL gucken und berieseln lassen.


----------



## MrBlaki (28. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte auch immer bedenken wie alt WoW im Gegensatz zu Aion ist...
WoW war auch nicht perfekt als es auf den Markt kamm ^^


----------



## DruffDruff (28. Dezember 2009)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Man sollte auch immer bedenken wie alt WoW im Gegensatz zu Aion ist...
> WoW war auch nicht perfekt als es auf den Markt kamm ^^



Wir haben aber 2009 und Spiele die JETZT auf den Markt kommen, kommen auf einen quasi Monopolmarkt auf dem Blizzard zumindest in EU/US größtenteils im Massenmarkt den Ton vorgibt. Will man von diesem Markt langfristig etwas abhaben muss man sich mit dem JETZTIGEN Markt auseinandersetzen und nicht mit dem Markt der bei der Einführung von WoW aktuell war.

Dieses Argument hat also überhaupt keine Zugkraft.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Na ja es gibt in Aion schon einige Quests, doch 70% davon sind sammel Quests und die Kampagen Quests laufen immer nach dem gleichen Chema ab!!
> Ich spiele zur Zeit Dragon Age und es tut gut endlich wieder mal ein Spiel zu spielen mit soviel kreativen Quest und eine Hammer genialen Story!
> Es gibt für mich nur 2 MMOs die eine richtig tolle im Spiel presentierte Story haben und das ist Age of Conan und Hdro und das beweist was man auch in einem MMO eine Geschichte zum nachspielen haben kann!!
> Aion, Warhammer und auch das hochgelobte WoW bietet das nicht!!!
> Da kann man nur hoffen, als Rp Fan, dass Bioware mit Star Wars- Online endlich mal eine Schritt weiter geht!!



Ich freue mich auch sehr auf Star Wars. Allerdings habe ich so ein bisschen die Befürchtung, daß es sich am Ende zu sehr nach einen Sinlge-Player-Game anfühlen wird. Naja, mal abwarten.
Bioware stand und steht ja eigentlich schon für Qualität.


----------



## Seydo (28. Dezember 2009)

> Aion wurde von NCSoft auch als "anderes" Spiel angekündigt. Wenn ich mich auf Promotionaussagen von Herstellern verlasse, dann wäre ich der glücklichste und zufriedenste Kunde bei JEDEM Produkt welches ich mir anschaffe. Schlussendlich beurteilen kann man sowas nur, wenn man ein Spiel wirklich ausgetestet hat. Ich habe sowohl Ragnarok bis zum Morrockill quasi durchgespielt, WoW durchgeraided und habe auch in Aion das Endgame gesehen.



Das ist ja schon und gut, ich hab aber weder von NCsoft, noch von Aion, oder noch davon geredet das die entwickler sagen "Es ist anders" sondern das das spiel so ist wie ich es mir wünsche, der fokus wird auf Dialog und Story gelegt das ist jetzt schon klar zu sehen, von mehr rede ich nicht, und das ist der Punkt um den es mir geht.

Wieso du also mich zitierst und dann nen riesigen text über WoW und Aion schreibst der weder dafür, noch für mich relevant ist kommt mir grad nicht in den kopf^^



Klos schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch sehr auf Star Wars. Allerdings habe ich so ein bisschen die Befürchtung, daß es sich am Ende zu sehr nach einen Sinlge-Player-Game anfühlen wird. Naja, mal abwarten.
> Bioware stand und steht ja eigentlich schon für Qualität.



Mit der befürchtung liegst du auch richtig das spiel soll solo komplett spielbar sein. Und ich denk viele der hauptstory missionen werden inziniert sein.

Aber wenn du es nicht drauf anlegst nur solo rum zu rennen wird das wohl kein problem sein, schnapp dir halt nen kumpel und renn mit dem zusammen durch die welt^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (28. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> No offense, aber hast du die aktuellen Community News mal gelesen? Falls nicht hier der Link und ein paar Auszüge:
> 
> http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=334&page=
> 
> ...



Du vergisst wohl, dass Aion in Korea bereits seit über einem Jahr online ist und deshalb mit Sicherheit die Produktionskosten schon lange wieder eingespielt wurden.
Der EU-Markt ist der Nebenverdienst für NC-Soft und sie haben ja mal gesagt das der EU-Markt nach Release mit dem Markt in Korea auf einem Stand sein soll, deshalb ist es gar nicht so ungewöhnlich das es diesen Service so "früh" gibt.
Und sie brauchen das Geld wahrscheinlich für Blade and Soul....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, wer sich so nen Krapfen erstellt hat ist eigentlich selber Schuld^^ aber mich störts auch nicht unbedingt das sowas eingeführt wird. Ausser die Namensänderung.. die find ich nicht so gut. Es gibt ja doch ein paar Leute mit einem eher zweifelhaften Ruf und die sollten sich nicht so einfach verstecken können.

Ich denke mal das im neuen Jahr ein paar Features angekündigt werden.. abwarten und Tee trinken.
Star Wars ist sicherlich auch interessant. Aber ich mag den Science Fiction Stil nicht.. Ich steh auf Schwerter und tolle Zaubereffekte..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (28. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich daran denke wie das zu release war, alle waren so beigeistert von den ersten 20 level, aber dann als asmo wurds ab morheim ziemlich schäbig und alle haben nurnoch rumgemault :/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> KEINE konkreten Termine zu Contentupdates, da das Programmierteam ja im Urlaub ist und in den letzten Monaten natürlich keine Zeit hatte schon Termine für mögliche Updates anzukündigen.





> Neben den speziellen Konten-Diensten sind mehrere Updates in Arbeit, die eine Menge Inhalte für Aion beinhalten werden. Auch wenn die Pläne schon sehr weit sind, ist es noch zu früh, um konkrete Termine und Details zu nennen. Wir rechnen damit, euch schon sehr früh im nächsten Jahr mehr darüber erzählen zu können.


----------



## zondrias (28. Dezember 2009)

habs bis level 12 geschafft. Sry ich finds langweilig.


----------



## Enrico300 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ah da muss ich Aion jetzt mal in Schutz nehmen, bis 22 macht es richtig Fun, doch den wiederholt sich alles und es wird langweilig!


----------



## Sp@rtan (28. Dezember 2009)

am anfang habe ich aion gespielt und habe das selbe gedacht: der hammer!

grafik top quests top und als ich dann 22 war hat lvln einfach ewig gedauert und die quests haben sich widerholt.

am anfang habe ich wirklich gedacht das wird der wow killer aber ne wie alle anderen scheitert es auch, der grund:

wow ist einfach schon so entwickelt 2 addons unzaehlige patches, man kann sagen es ist "komplett" die neuen spiele, unter anderem aion, fangen frisch an oft noch von bugs geplagt was bei aion nicht so der war.

aufjedenfall ein gutes spiel aber wow wird es nie vom thron stossen 

ich kann nur jeden raten es einmal anzuspielen und sich dann seine eigene meinung zu bilden.

gruesse spartan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich she besonders das mit den zusätzlichen Bezahl Sachen kritisch, 
ok Schönheits Op´s sind noch in Ordnung, aber sobald man sich ein Item 
kaufen kann ist das spiel für mich gestorben, egal wie es sich dann spielt,
ich glaube aber nicht, dass NC so dumm ist und diesen Schritt geht.

Es wird Zeit, dass Content Updates kommen, klar bin ich nochnicht Max, aber Content Patches
beleben ein MMO genauso wie Events, die NC leider erbärmlich schlecht umsetzt!


----------



## OldboyX (28. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> ....
> Allerdings ein konkreter Termin für kostenpflichte Kontodienste. Diese Features werden in Spielen eigentlich erst eingeführt, wenn sie
> 
> a) F2P sind und über Cashitems/Cashshop refinanziert werden
> ...




Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Diese Features als bezahlte Services wurden von MMOs relativ spät überhaupt entdeckt und seither wurde in jedem MMO versucht diese Sachen so schnell es geht anzubieten, vor allem auch, weil es eine gute Nachfrage danach gibt. Schließlich sind 10 Euro oder ein ähnlicher Betrag für einen Serverwechsel oder eine Namensänderung für sehr viele auch ein Betrag der nicht der Rede wert ist.

Die Korrelation die du hier mit "über dem Zenit" oder "F2P" aufstellst ist völlig frei erfunden. Alle größeren MMOs seit WoW wurden aufgrund des Drucks der Aktionäre / Geldgeber so frühzeitig released, dass viele Kerninhalte der Spiele noch nicht fertiggestellt waren. Bei genug Zeit wären diese Features sicher von Release weg mit an Board gewesen.

Firmen wollen Geld. Die Technologie für diese Servertranses + Geschlechtsumwandlung etc. hat man schon für die Korea-Version seit einiger Zeit (im Spiel gibts auch schon die entsprechenden NPCs) und der Aufwand dies umzusetzen ist vergleichsweise gering und die Services bringen direkt Geld ein. NCSoft wäre schön blöd diese einfache Umsetzung nicht zu machen.

In Zukunft werden auch MMOs mit solchen Features schon direkt released werden ( vlt. schaltet man sie aus Populationstechnischen Gründen erst nach einigen Monaten ca. frei).



			
				DruffDruff schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie gesagt mag es Leute geben die Aion und WoW gut finden. Es gibt auch Leute die sich gerne mit Scheisse einschmieren oder zusammen mit Mett in die Badewanne steigen und es geil finden...



Sobald du aufhörst solch derogative Vergleiche zu bringen wirst du auch Leute überzeugen können, dass du wirklich tolerant bist und jedem seinen Geschmack gönnst. Man kann auch unterschiedliche Popularitäten in Relation setzen ohne dabei eine Gruppe (egal welcher Größe) mit einer solch negativ konnotierten Tätigkeit wie "sich mit Scheiße einschmieren" in Verbindung zu bringen. Gewollt oder ungewollt, mit solchen Seitenhieben bist du von einer aufgeschlossenen und toleranten Haltung gegenüber anderen Geschmäckern immer noch weit entfernt.

Viele Leute schauen gerne Fußball, wenige Leute schauen gerne Naturbahnrodeln - Es geht auch ohne Wertung.


----------



## robsenq (28. Dezember 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> ... auch wenn Du angetan bist und ein Grafikupdate kommt, schau z.B. einfach mal Avatar an *zwinker*,



hehe jetzt gehts los... du willst ernsthaft einen Kinofilm mit exzelender CGI mit Aion vergleichen?? Das grentzt an blasphemie.

Also die Grafik ist ganz nett. Zeitgemäß, aber mehr auch nicht.
Vor allem sind die Texturen teils sehr matschig.

Und das mit den Aion läuft auf 4 Jahre alten Rechnern... viel Spaß in Festungsraids.


----------



## :oD (29. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> also irgendwie kommt mir das jetzt Spanisch vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kommt auch auf die Fraktion an, mit der du spielst. Die Elyos haben am Anfang mehr Quests, also die Asmodier. Das ist Leuten aufgefallen, die in der Beta und nach Release auf beiden Seiten spielten. Deswegen beschweren sich auch mehr die Asmodier über das Grinden und die Elyos beschweren sich über die Beschwerden der Asmos, weils sie es ja nicht wissen ^^

War selbst Asmo und bei mir fing das Grinden ab 22 an. Habs am Anfang nicht geglaubt. Und als ich dann 23 war und mir bewusst wurde, dass das ja noch bis 50 so weitergehen kann, hab ichs dann gelassen.

Auf jeden Fall...meld dich, wenn du 25 bist und wehe du löscht hier deinen Account ^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (29. Dezember 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> hehe jetzt gehts los... du willst ernsthaft einen Kinofilm mit exzelender CGI mit Aion vergleichen?? Das grentzt an blasphemie.



Nein will ich nicht - sondern allgemeiner Vergleich der MMORPG Spieler und Argumente...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (29. Dezember 2009)

:oD schrieb:


> Das kommt auch auf die Fraktion an, mit der du spielst. Die Elyos haben am Anfang mehr Quests, also die Asmodier. Das ist Leuten aufgefallen, die in der Beta und nach Release auf beiden Seiten spielten. Deswegen beschweren sich auch mehr die Asmodier über das Grinden und die Elyos beschweren sich über die Beschwerden der Asmos, weils sie es ja nicht wissen ^^
> 
> War selbst Asmo und bei mir fing das Grinden ab 22 an. Habs am Anfang nicht geglaubt. Und als ich dann 23 war und mir bewusst wurde, dass das ja noch bis 50 so weitergehen kann, hab ichs dann gelassen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall...meld dich, wenn du 25 bist und wehe du löscht hier deinen Account ^^



Jop, kann man nur zustimmen. Hab nen Asmo Kantor bis 37 gespielt und spiele nun nen Elyos Jäger, momentan level 32.

Natürlich waren auch 2 Double XP Wochenenden drin aber Elyos haben es in der Tat leichter :

- Mein Asmo hat nie Geld gehabt, hat immer grad so gereicht um sich Skillbücher zu kaufen, trotz massiven Handel(Verkäufe) im AH. Sparen ohne Ende war angesagt. Mit Level 37 hat er noch 100K.
- Mein Elyos hat bis Level 30 nicht einmal das AH benutzt, ausser zum kaufen und hatte mit Level 30 trotzdem 1 Millionen Kinah auf der hohen Kante. Mit Level 32 hab ich nun 1,4 Millionen.

- Zugang zum Feuertempel ist bei den Asmos an eine sehr aufwendige Prequest gebunden.
- Bei den Elyos muss man nur einen Schlüssen farmen, von 4-5 Dot normalen Mobs. Droprate ist zwar nicht so toll aber nach max. 1 Std sollte man den haben, mit Glück dropt der schon beim 1. Mob. Der NPC wo man den abgibt steht direkt 20m weiter.
(Wenn man bedenkt, das FT die wichtigste Instanz zwischen lvl 30 und 40 ist, ist das schon ziemlich hart)
Mein Asmo kam mit Level 34 das erste mal in den FT, solange hat er für die Prequest gebraucht. Mein Elyos kam direkt mit Level 30 rein, den Schlüssel kann man Solo farmen.

- Questlücken gibts eigentlich bis 30 bei beiden nicht besonders. Bei Elyos hatte ich auf Level 28 ne kurze Questlücke, bei Asmo auf Level 24.

Das sind so die gravierensten Unterschiede, die mir aufgefallen sind. Auch manche Kampagnen Quests sind auf der Elyos Seite deutlich leichter als die entsprechene Quest bei den Asmos.


----------



## MoneyGhost (29. Dezember 2009)

:oD schrieb:


> War selbst Asmo und bei mir fing das Grinden ab 22 an. Habs am Anfang nicht geglaubt. Und als ich dann 23 war und mir bewusst wurde, dass das ja noch bis 50 so weitergehen kann, hab ichs dann gelassen.




Zum "Grinden" muss ich mal folgendes sagen:

In Aion fehlen eventuell ein paar Quests um sich durch die Level zu schleppen. Man muss aber auch bedenken, wie ein anderes, sehr populäres MMO dieses Problem gelöst hat. Dort gibt es Unmengen an Quests á la: Bringe mir 10 x. Für die 10 x muss man allerdings 80 Mobs killen...da beschwert sich keiner übers "grinden" denn es ist ja in einer Quest versteckt und sei sie noch so billig..


----------



## Boccanegra (29. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die sich gerne mit Scheisse einschmieren oder zusammen mit Mett in die Badewanne steigen und es geil finden.


Es gibt auch Leute, die ihre verbale Notdurft ins Forum pinkeln und meinen, sie wären ganz toll. Dabei sind sie doch einfach nur pubertär. De gustibus non disputandum esse. Dein Geschmack ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, sondern nur jene Krümmung, die Deinen Horizont begrenzt.


----------



## Curvatura (29. Dezember 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> das spiel wird verdammt schnell langweilig und eintönig. ich habe eigentlich immer oft neue spiele angetestet. aber bei aion war ich am schnellsten wieder weg von allen.
> wer es anders sieht und es gerne spielt dem wünsche ich viel spaß damit. für mich ist es allerdings nichts.



Damit sprichst du mir aus dem Mund, für mich hat Aion einfach keinen Inhalt ... aber auch wirklich gar nix. Das lächerlichste sind die Berufe. Das zweitlächerlichste die festungsschlachten wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann. Aber wie du auch sagtest, es muss dem einzelnen der es gern spielt gefallen.

Am Anfang hat man echt den Eindruck das wäre ein Bombastisches Spiel deshalb kann ich den TE gut verstehen ich dachte das auch am Anfang aber wenn man 2-3 Wochen nichts anderes getan hat ausser täglich die gleichen Handlungen ist die Luft schon raus.

Viele sagen hier man kann und sollte Aion nicht vergleichen aber ich behaupte man kann sie sehr wohl vergleichen und zwar an dem Faktor Langzeitspielspass. Dieser lässt nämlich Technik, Bug und jedliches aussen vor und anhand diesem Faktor ist wow eindeutlich der Sieger. Das kann ich als aussenstehender, dem zwar beide spiele nicht liegen aber zumindest habe ich beide einige Wochen mal angeschaut, locker behaupten.

Spätestens wenn man bei Aion mal 50 geworden ist steht man da und fragt sich: "Und nun?" ... keine Ahnung ich konnte mir diese Frage nicht beantworten. Lowies ganken und anderen auf den Sack gehen, was anderes zur Beschäftigung habe ich nicht gefunden. Alles von dem was ich dachte das es bei Aion echt toll durchdacht ist hat sich auf längerer Sicht als faules Ei herrausgestellt leider.

Naja schade drum aber schliesslich muss es ja jemanden gefallen. jedem das seine ich will da auch nicht weiter dran rumkritisieren. Habe eh das Gefühl das derartige Spiele von vielen rein subjektiv bewertet werden.

Grüsse und guten Rutsch schonmal


----------



## :oD (29. Dezember 2009)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Zum "Grinden" muss ich mal folgendes sagen:
> 
> In Aion fehlen eventuell ein paar Quests um sich durch die Level zu schleppen. Man muss aber auch bedenken, wie ein anderes, sehr populäres MMO dieses Problem gelöst hat. Dort gibt es Unmengen an Quests á la: Bringe mir 10 x. Für die 10 x muss man allerdings 80 Mobs killen...da beschwert sich keiner übers "grinden" denn es ist ja in einer Quest versteckt und sei sie noch so billig..



Na ja, ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied, wenn Entwickler Arbeit in ihr Spiel stecken und Quests vorausschauend planen und anlegen durch deren Erledigung der Spieler Belohnung in Form von angemessenen XP, Items, Tauschitems oder Spielwährung erhält oder, wie im Fall von AION, dem Entwickler es schlicht egal ist, wie man als Spieler das End-Level erreicht. Für ein Spiel mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr find ich sowas nicht angemessen. Was machen die Entwickler eigentlich im Moment? Lehnen die sich zurück und schaun zu wie das Geld reinfließt oder arbeiten die auch?


----------



## Curvatura (29. Dezember 2009)

:oD schrieb:


> Na ja, ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied, wenn Entwickler Arbeit in ihr Spiel stecken und Quests vorausschauend planen und anlegen durch deren Erledigung der Spieler Belohnung in Form von angemessenen XP, Items, Tauschitems oder Spielwährung erhält oder, wie im Fall von AION, dem Entwickler es schlicht egal ist, wie man als Spieler das End-Level erreicht. Für ein Spiel mit einer monatlichen Grundgebühr find ich sowas nicht angemessen. Was machen die Entwickler eigentlich im Moment? Lehnen die sich zurück und schaun zu wie das Geld reinfließt oder arbeiten die auch?



Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das leveln, das ganze spiel hat keinerlei balance in jeder Hinsicht. Wozu gibt es z.b ein lv30 PVP set wenn es UNMÖGLICH ist nur ansatzweise ein Teil davon zu bekommen auf diesem Level? Wenn man ausschliesslich pvp betreiben würde schaft man es eventuell gerade mal für ein Teil. Kannst dann mit dem 30er set auf 50 rumrennen ... tolle sache. 

3 Monate Spielzeit für ein 50er pvp Teil wenn man schnell ist, tolle sache. Sowas kann ich bei einem pve spiel machen wo es ausschliesslich um diese Teile geht aber doch nicht bei einem pvp spiel. Absoluter Blödsinn. Aion sollte sich was die Setteile angeht ein Beispiel an Warhammer nehmen.

bb


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sobald du aufhörst solch derogative Vergleiche zu bringen wirst du auch Leute überzeugen können, dass du wirklich tolerant bist und jedem seinen Geschmack gönnst. Man kann auch unterschiedliche Popularitäten in Relation setzen ohne dabei eine Gruppe (egal welcher Größe) mit einer solch negativ konnotierten Tätigkeit wie "sich mit Scheiße einschmieren" in Verbindung zu bringen.



Vergiss den Typen einfach. Er fühlt sich als ganz großer, ist in Wirklichkeit aber ein einziger Witz. Man merkt es doch annährend mit jedem Satz von ihm, wie erhaben er sich fühlt. Wir, die Randgruppe mit unseren niederen Ansprüchen und er, der ja höhere Ansprüche stellt. Gut, solche Formulierungen macht er wahrscheinlich nicht absichtlich. Es ist einfach seine Natur, sich über andere zu erheben.
Sind wir doch froh, daß wenigstens das www es den kleinen ermöglicht, mal auf dicke Hose zu machen. Damals, zur meiner Schulzeit hatten solche Leute in der Pause ihren Stammplatz in der Mülltonne sicher.


----------



## DBZ_Vegeta (29. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das leveln, das ganze spiel hat keinerlei balance in jeder Hinsicht. Wozu gibt es z.b ein lv30 PVP set wenn es UNMÖGLICH ist nur ansatzweise ein Teil davon zu bekommen auf diesem Level? Wenn man ausschliesslich pvp betreiben würde schaft man es eventuell gerade mal für ein Teil. Kannst dann mit dem 30er set auf 50 rumrennen ... tolle sache.
> 
> 3 Monate Spielzeit für ein 50er pvp Teil wenn man schnell ist, tolle sache. Sowas kann ich bei einem pve spiel machen wo es ausschliesslich um diese Teile geht aber doch nicht bei einem pvp spiel. Absoluter Blödsinn. Aion sollte sich was die Setteile angeht ein Beispiel an Warhammer nehmen.
> 
> bb



Wenn ich das so lese frag ich mich echt, ob du überhaupt Aion mal auf dem Level gespielt hast. Da schreit einem die Unwissenheit förmlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nicht unmöglich das Teil auf dem Level zu bekommen. Es ist sogar recht simpel. Dauert halt dann mal etwas länger. Und im übrigen: Das 30er Set kannste auch am Anfang ruhig auf 50 tragen, denn das PVP-Set kann da gut mithalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 3 Monate für 50er Teil? WTF?
Man bekommt Abyss-Points einfacher als du wahrscheinlich denkst z.b. gibt es auch Inis im Abyss, bei denen man für Mobs Points bekommt. Man bekommt Gegenstände, die man gegen Points tauschen kann. Es gibt Quests, bei denen man Points bekommt usw. Da braucht man höchstens bei nur Abyss-Points besorgen höchstens 1 Woche (Achtung: RL nicht eingerechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber naja. Soviel dazu. 


BB  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Dezember 2009)

DBZ_Vegeta schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese frag ich mich echt, ob du überhaupt Aion mal auf dem Level gespielt hast. Da schreit einem die Unwissenheit förmlich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



3 mio + ap und jede Menge Goldmedallien (200+) sind fürs 50er PVP Set notwendig. Je höher du im Rang bist, desto weniger AP geben dir niedrigrangige Spieler und die Mobs geben mit jedem steigenden Rang weniger AP. Es dauert irrsinnig lang die benötigten AP zu bekommen, zumal du als Rank 1 oder 2 Offizier in den momentanen Sieges so gut wie keine Punkte bekommst, da sich für 30 Minuten Fights kaum noch wer bewegt.

@Kritik an meiner Person: Anstatt sich an meinen grenzwertigen Formulierungen aufzuhängen, solltet ihr was zum Thema beitragen oder euch in irgendein Offtopic Thema vergnügen. Ich hab diesen krassen Vergleich absichtlich gewählt, da die Qualität von Aion und WoW in meinen Augen halt minderwertig ist und meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld nicht wert. Wer sich als Spieler persönlich angesprochen fühlt, der sollte mal drüber nachdenken, ob er sich nicht zu sehr mit einem Computerspiel identifiziert. Oh wait ihr könnt ja gar nicht zum Topic beitragen mit Level 40, weil ihr vom Spiel noch gar nix gesehen habt ...


----------



## Noxiel (29. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> @Kritik an meiner Person: Anstatt sich an meinen grenzwertigen Formulierungen aufzuhängen, solltet ihr was zum Thema beitragen oder euch in irgendein Offtopic Thema vergnügen. Ich hab diesen krassen Vergleich absichtlich gewählt, da die Qualität von Aion und WoW in meinen Augen halt minderwertig ist und meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld nicht wert.



Wenn die Selbsterkenntnis zur grenzwertigen Formulierung schon vorhanden ist, würde ich darauf achten mich in Zukunft klarer und weniger missverständlich auszudrücken. Man kann einen Anspruch an Qualität durchaus anders formulieren, um Mitlesern nicht absichtlich vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Gewollte Provokation um das Niveau der Diskussion auf eine emotionale und subjektiv beleidigende Ebene zu ziehen, sollte es nicht geben. 
Eher lösche ich solche Beiträge in ihrer Gänze und verteile Verwarnungen.

Damit darf sich übrigens jeder Mitdiskutant angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Dezember 2009)

@Feuerwirbel:



> ZITAT(DruffDruff @ 28.12.2009, 17:02) *
> KEINE konkreten Termine zu Contentupdates, da das Programmierteam ja im Urlaub ist und in den letzten Monaten natürlich keine Zeit hatte schon Termine für mögliche Updates anzukündigen.





> ZITAT
> Neben den speziellen Konten-Diensten sind mehrere Updates in Arbeit, die eine Menge Inhalte für Aion beinhalten werden. Auch wenn die Pläne schon sehr weit sind, ist es noch zu früh, um konkrete Termine und Details zu nennen. Wir rechnen damit, euch schon sehr früh im nächsten Jahr mehr darüber erzählen zu können.



Du musst auf die Formulierung achten. Für Features die für das eigentliche Spielgeschehen unwichtig sind (aber kostenpflichte Premiumdienste sind) wird eine konkrete Terminangabe gemacht. Für wichtige Inhalte, die das Spiel wirklich retten könnten wird nur eine ungefähre Zeitangabe gemacht WANN Termine feststehen könnten. 
Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass nur ich diese Tatsache komisch finde.

@Premiumdienste generell: Es war lange Jahre ein Tabu Premiumdienste in kostenpflichten MMOs einzuführen. Die ersten MMOs die es gemacht haben waren keine die grade erfolgreich liefen, sondern Spiele die schon lange über ihren Gewinnzenit hinaus waren, allerdings noch eine stabile Spielerbasis hatten. 
Ich habe bisher in keinem weiteren MMO mitbekommen, dass Premiumdienste so früh nach Markteinführung ins Spiel integriert wurden. Natürlich ist es aus dem wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt verständlich, aber NCSoft tut sich bei der eh schon gereizten Spielerbasis keinen Gefallen damit, wenn sie Premiumdienste vor notwendigen Contentfixes bringen und das dann noch als ganz tolle Sache verkaufen wollen. Immerhin haben sie einen Newsschreiber der was von geschickten Formulierungen versteht.


----------



## Boccanegra (29. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Habe eh das Gefühl das derartige Spiele von vielen rein subjektiv bewertet werden.


Nicht nur "derartige Spiele", sondern alle Spiele. Jede Bewertung ist subjektiv, das liegt in ihrer Natur.


----------



## Boccanegra (29. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher in keinem weiteren MMO mitbekommen, dass Premiumdienste so früh nach Markteinführung ins Spiel integriert wurden.


Das liegt dann eher an Deinen begrenzten Überblick über den MMO-Markt. Andernfalls wäre Dir bekannt, dass zb. auch LOTRO derartiges im ersten Jahr seines Bestehens brachte.

WOW mit seiner Strategie alle möglichen sinnvollen und weniger sinnvollen Dienste den Spielern gegen RL-Bares anzubieten, hat in der Hinsicht eine Büchse der Pandora geöffnet die sich nicht mehr schließen lässt. Jedes auch nur einigermaßen erfolgreiche MMO wird zukünftig ganz selbstverständlich solche Dinge ins Programm nehmen.


----------



## Boccanegra (29. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> @Kritik an meiner Person: Anstatt sich an meinen grenzwertigen Formulierungen aufzuhängen, solltet ihr was zum Thema beitragen oder euch in irgendein Offtopic Thema vergnügen. Ich hab diesen krassen Vergleich absichtlich gewählt, da die Qualität von Aion und WoW in meinen Augen halt minderwertig ist und meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld nicht wert. Wer sich als Spieler persönlich angesprochen fühlt, der sollte mal drüber nachdenken, ob er sich nicht zu sehr mit einem Computerspiel identifiziert. Oh wait ihr könnt ja gar nicht zum Topic beitragen mit Level 40, weil ihr vom Spiel noch gar nix gesehen habt ...


Das Argument ist unglaubwürdig. Wer als Diskutant ernst genommen werden will, der muss auch seine Mit-Diskutanten ernst nehmen. Und das bedeutet den Verzicht auf Formulierungen die ganz offensichtlich nur den Zweck haben andere herabzuwürdigen. Andernfalls wird, wer auf diese Weise Wind sät, Sturm ernten. Was zugleich das Ende jeglicher vernünftigen Auseinandersetzung mit dem "Grenzwert-Formulierer" impliziert. 

Akzeptiere, dass Du nur über Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel berichten kannst, und dass andere Leute andere Erfahrungen im Spiel sammeln, vor allem aber diese anders bewerten. Und diese Bewertungen sind weder besser, noch schlechter als Deine. Sie sind gleicherweise subjektiv.  Alles andere ist maßlose Selbstüberschätzung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Dezember 2009)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das leveln, das ganze spiel hat keinerlei balance in jeder Hinsicht. Wozu gibt es z.b ein lv30 PVP set wenn es UNMÖGLICH ist nur ansatzweise ein Teil davon zu bekommen auf diesem Level? Wenn man ausschliesslich pvp betreiben würde schaft man es eventuell gerade mal für ein Teil. Kannst dann mit dem 30er set auf 50 rumrennen ... tolle sache.


ja tolle sache da man so an das grundequip für pvp komt, wieso rennt wohl ein großteil der 50er mit den 30er abyssringen und so rum? ganz einfach weil es einfach keinen allzu großen Unterschied zu den 50er accesoires ibt und diese für den Anfang den glechen Sinn erfüllen



DruffDruff schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher in keinem weiteren MMO mitbekommen, dass Premiumdienste so früh nach Markteinführung ins Spiel integriert wurden.


Aion gibt es schon über ein Jahr und zu diesem zeitpunkt hat fast jedes Spiel diesen "service"


----------



## Berghammer71 (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ab 50 gibts in Aion kein Inhalt - der war auch mal wieder sowas von gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War da noch was mit Setteilen pro 50er, grübel?

AION Vision deutsch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAM_P08CjIE


----------



## Klos1 (29. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> No offense, aber hast du die aktuellen Community News mal gelesen? Falls nicht hier der Link und ein paar Auszüge:
> 
> http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...D=334&page=
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, daß du der einzige bist, der sich hier ganz und gar mit Spielen identifiziert. Es scheint dir nämlich wirklich am Herzen zu liegen, Aion wirklich in jeder erdenklichen Richtung schlecht zu machen. Zugegeben: Es gibt in Aion noch viel, was Müll ist und was ich mir auch für die nächste Zeit besser wünsche. Einige deiner Kritikpünkte mögen auch treffend sein, aber was du dir da oben wieder zusammendichtest, ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen und nicht mehr.

Wo steht denn geschrieben, wann Cashshops optimaler Weise in ein mmo Einzug halten dürfen? Nur weil es früher anders war, heißt es doch nicht, daß es ab jetzt immer so bleiben muss.
Da finde ich deinen Gedankengang ehrlich gesagt 10mal komischer.

Und zu den Content-Updates, welche bislang noch nicht in Sicht sind: Warte doch mal ab. Nur weil du meinst, da müssten jetzt welche angepriesen werden und das aber bislang noch nicht der Fall ist, nimmst du das gleich in deine Liste mit Kritikpunkten auf? Das mutet schon wieder mehr als überheblich an, tut mir wirklich leid.

Warte doch mal ab: Wenn sich in einigen Monaten immer noch nichts tut, dann kannst du dich immer noch darüber auslassen, daß nichts vorangeht. Dann beruht es wenigistens auf Fakten und wirkt nicht ganz so an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Sin (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey, wer hätte das gedacht: Ihr habt es geschafft aus einem normalen Thread wieder einen " Aiongrind, bot, wow ist besser, spiel xyz ist besser, etc" Thread draus zu machen. 

Und da wundert ihr euch, warum so wenig Leute noch hier ins Forum schauen?


----------



## robsenq (29. Dezember 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> AION Vision deutsch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAM_P08CjIE



hmm.. ja das ist aber nur ne *Vision*. Sind also noch nicht integriert und wer weiß wann das kommt.


----------



## rocksor (29. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und nach 2 Monaten, wenn 95% der WoW Spieler das Addon dann durch haben kommen sie wieder zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, lichking war nicht nach einem monat zu 99% durch.
viele hatten noch nichmals lvl 80 gesehen und somit konnten die wenigen die 80 waren auch im raidcontent nicht weiterkommen^^ das is sehr übertrieben was du sagst. 
ein addon hat man auch bei wow nicht nach 2 monaten durch.  mal davon abgesehen, dass die addons garnicht so klein sind wie von dir beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guck dir mal die hdro addons an, die haben nicht mehr inhalt als ein großer content patch bei wow ^^

und zum thema: 
ich hatte, bevor ich aion ge-preordert habe jahrelang wow gezockt. dann, wie gesagt, hab ich Aion gezockt und war ab level 30 ungefähr nicht mehr gewillt aion zu spielen. 
ich wusste nicht, dass es doch sehr viel aus grinden besteht, vor allem weil als das spiel noch nicht draußen war so viele (auch aus den tests) gesagt haben dass es KEIN grinder spiel sei.
nagut, die gebiete sind wirklich schön gestaltet . allerdings war ich enttäuscht, dass diese für jedes einzelne instanziert sind und nicht ineinander hängen. 
außerdem war die grafik erheblich schlechter als sie immer gehyped wurde.  models usw. sind grafisch wirklich gut gelungen, aber die umgebung sieht grafisch wirklich schlecht aus.

schließlich habe ich aion gekündigt und hab auch nicht wieder mit wow angefangen, weil ich davon erstmal genug hatte .
nunja und jetzt bin ich bei hdro gelandet vor ein paar tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde aion nicht schlecht, es ist halt geschmackssache. ich persönlich hatte mich total auf aion gefreut, wurde dann aber leider enttäuscht. es liegt mir halt irrgendwie nicht zu grinden. vor allem weil die monster zwar sehr fantasievoll, aber auch ziemlich bescheuert aussehen :/ aber auch das ist wieder geschmackssache.


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, daß du der einzige bist, der sich hier ganz und gar mit Spielen identifiziert. Es scheint dir nämlich wirklich am Herzen zu liegen, Aion wirklich in jeder erdenklichen Richtung schlecht zu machen. Zugegeben: Es gibt in Aion noch viel, was Müll ist und was ich mir auch für die nächste Zeit besser wünsche. Einige deiner Kritikpünkte mögen auch treffend sein, aber was du dir da oben wieder zusammendichtest, ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen und nicht mehr.



Ich hab mir von Aion aufgrund der übertriebenen Ankündigungen seitens NCSoft sehr viel mehr erhofft. Wenn du glaubst, dass meine indirekten Argumentationen "Müll" sind, dann ist das dein gutes Recht. 




> Wo steht denn geschrieben, wann Cashshops optimaler Weise in ein mmo Einzug halten dürfen? Nur weil es früher anders war, heißt es doch nicht, daß es ab jetzt immer so bleiben muss.
> Da finde ich deinen Gedankengang ehrlich gesagt 10mal komischer.



Cashshops stellten bis vor wenigen Jahren für viele Spieler ein großes Problem da, da sie häufig zusätzliche Ausgaben bedeuten. Dadurch besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Casualgamer das Spiel zugunsten eines anderen Spiels verlassen. 
HDRO Online war übrigens nicht das erste MMO das Cashshops im ersten Jahr eingeführt hat und WoW war auch nicht das erste Spiel das überhaupt die Cashshop Barriere gebrochen hat in P2P Games. Die Asiaten waren da deutlich schneller.

Im EU/US Markt tickt der durchschnittliche Customer etwas anders als der Asiate. In Asien gehören Cashshops, Goldseller, Bots etc. zu spielen einfach dazu. Aion hatte das große Botproblem und RMT Problem ja überhaupt erst, da die Asiaten sich da nicht groß drum gescherrt haben. Dort ist es in solchen Spielen an der Regel das man für Echtgeld Spielvorteile kauft und es stört niemanden.
Im EU/US Markt stellen Goldseller, Botting und dementsprechend Cashsshops eine große Hürde da, da auch hier das Abrechnungssystem anders funktioniert. 
Premiumdienste werden dementsprechend im EU/US Markt meistens erst eingeführt, wenn sich eine sehr starke und stabile Spielerbasis entwickelt hat und abzusehen ist, dass diese nicht mit Abgang auf den Cashshop reagiert.

Ich weiss selber das NCSoft Aion EU/US als Beigewinn betreibt und wir nicht der Hauptmarkt ist, aber ehrlich gesagt fühl ich mich als Kunde von dem Verein vor die Nase gestoßen (und nicht nur ich, wie gesagt der Januarbericht wird uns das zeigen). Ich habe auch aus dieser sehr negativen Erfahrung mit Aion beschlossen nie wieder ein NCSoft Spiel zu kaufen.



> Und zu den Content-Updates, welche bislang noch nicht in Sicht sind: Warte doch mal ab. Nur weil du meinst, da müssten jetzt welche angepriesen werden und das aber bislang noch nicht der Fall ist, nimmst du das gleich in deine Liste mit Kritikpunkten auf? Das mutet schon wieder mehr als überheblich an, tut mir wirklich leid.



Es geht nicht um die Tatsache, dass die Updates irgendwann angekündigt werden, sondern um die Art und Weise wie NCSoft dies kommuniziert.



> Warte doch mal ab: Wenn sich in einigen Monaten immer noch nichts tut, dann kannst du dich immer noch darüber auslassen, daß nichts vorangeht. Dann beruht es wenigistens auf Fakten und wirkt nicht ganz so an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Viele andere und ich warten nicht mehr einige Monate. NCSoft hat über ein Jahr Zeit gehabt das Spiel für den EU/US Markt vorzubereiten und ist in meinen Augen massiv gescheitert. Investor spiele ich nicht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Dezember 2009)

rocksor schrieb:


> nagut, die gebiete sind wirklich schön gestaltet . allerdings war ich enttäuscht, dass diese für jedes einzelne instanziert sind und nicht ineinander hängen.


Die ersten 2 Gebiete sind instanziertund dannach nicht mehr, auch die elitegebiete sind offene instanzen aolso komm nicht mit die gebiete sind zu instanziert


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Gebiete sind instanziertund dannach nicht mehr, auch die elitegebiete sind offene instanzen aolso komm nicht mit die gebiete sind zu instanziert



Du kommst nicht von Heiron nach Eltnen ohne den Instanzserver zu wechseln.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (29. Dezember 2009)

Du bist noch jung kleiner Padawan :-)

Ich will gern glauben dass, das Spiel gut ist nur ein Jubelschrei durch die ganze Welt gleich am ersten Tag wirkt etwas unreif.

Sicher ist Aion sehr gut, aber man sollte sich nicht sofort hemmungslos "hingeben" wenn man einen ersten guten Eindruck hat. Das gilt auch fürs RL :-)

Gruß
Nechbet


----------



## sirspoof (29. Dezember 2009)

Es kommt halt drauf an wie viel Erfahrung man im gebiet hat. Jemand der UO, wow, etc über jahre gezockt hat, hat sich bereits ein gutes Image von MMORPG's machen können. Von dem her denk ich nach nem Tag zochen kann man bereits sagen dass das Game der Knüller (oder kake) ist.


----------



## DruffDruff (29. Dezember 2009)

sirspoof schrieb:


> Es kommt halt drauf an wie viel Erfahrung man im gebiet hat. Jemand der UO, wow, etc über jahre gezockt hat, hat sich bereits ein gutes Image von MMORPG's machen können. Von dem her denk ich nach nem Tag zochen kann man bereits sagen dass das Game der Knüller (oder kake) ist.



Nein kann man nicht. Das kannst du frühstens dann machen, wenn du in die Nähe des Endgames kommst. Erst dann eröffnet sich so langsam die Contentarmut des Spiels.


----------



## OldboyX (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Cashshops stellten bis vor wenigen Jahren für viele Spieler ein großes Problem da, da sie häufig zusätzliche Ausgaben bedeuten. Dadurch besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Casualgamer das Spiel zugunsten eines anderen Spiels verlassen.
> HDRO Online war übrigens nicht das erste MMO das Cashshops im ersten Jahr eingeführt hat und WoW war auch nicht das erste Spiel das überhaupt die Cashshop Barriere gebrochen hat in P2P Games. Die Asiaten waren da deutlich schneller.



Du verwechselst hier einige Dinge. Cashhop-Spiele begünstigen generell Casuals, weil diese durch investieren von Bargeld (was Casuals dank Arbeit meist haben) Spielern die Möglichkeit bieten ohne 24/7 mit Schülern oder Studenten, die vergleichsweise viel mehr Zeit, aber meist weniger Geld haben, mitzuhalten.

Zudem gibt es einen Heidenunterschied zwischen IS-Spielen (in denen man Items für Geld kaufen kann) und den Services die allgemein im WoW, HDRO und Konsorten angeboten werden, die aber keinerlei spielerischen Vorteil bringen. Services wie Charaktertransfer und Namenswechsel oder eben Geschlechtsumwandlungen sind einfach für alle Beteiligten eine Gewinnsituation.

Du tust so als könnte man sich in Aion demnächst über RL Geld PVP-Items kaufen. Das ist fernab jeder Realität und Ankündigung.



> Im EU/US Markt tickt der durchschnittliche Customer etwas anders als der Asiate. In Asien gehören Cashshops, Goldseller, Bots etc. zu spielen einfach dazu. Aion hatte das große Botproblem und RMT Problem ja überhaupt erst, da die Asiaten sich da nicht groß drum gescherrt haben. Dort ist es in solchen Spielen an der Regel das man für Echtgeld Spielvorteile kauft und es stört niemanden.#



Auch falsch. Es gibt sowohl im Westen als auch im Osten Itemshop-Spiele und solche ohne Itemshop. Eventuell hast du bei uns im Westen keine gespielt oder bist über die MMOs die es im Osten gibt schlecht informiert. 

Dass es auch in MMOs, die Goldselling etc. verbieten trotzdem diese 'Schattenwirtschaft' gibt ist im Westen genauso verbreitet wie im Osten. Gerade in WoW ist der Account und Goldhandel fester Bestandteil des Spiels. Die Methoden mögen sich im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben und anstatt "Jäger-Level-Bots" hat man nun AH-Preis-Kontrollier-Bots usw. doch hierbei steht der Westen dem Osten in nichts nach.



> Im EU/US Markt stellen Goldseller, Botting und dementsprechend Cashsshops eine große Hürde da, da auch hier das Abrechnungssystem anders funktioniert.
> Premiumdienste werden dementsprechend im EU/US Markt meistens erst eingeführt, wenn sich eine sehr starke und stabile Spielerbasis entwickelt hat und abzusehen ist, dass diese nicht mit Abgang auf den Cashshop reagiert.



Auch hier wieder unterscheidest du in keinster Weise zwischen Itemshop und Premiumdiensten. Niemand wird ein Spiel verlassen weil Premiumdienste wie "Servertrans, Namechange, Racechange" oder dergleichen angeboten wird. Das ist völliger Humbug. Die Premiumdienste die es in Aion bald geben soll gibt es in jedem westlichen MMO das derzeit auf dem Markt ist. Was du erzählst ist in dieser Beziehung quatsch.



> Ich weiss selber das NCSoft Aion EU/US als Beigewinn betreibt und wir nicht der Hauptmarkt ist, aber ehrlich gesagt fühl ich mich als Kunde von dem Verein vor die Nase gestoßen (und nicht nur ich, wie gesagt der Januarbericht wird uns das zeigen). Ich habe auch aus dieser sehr negativen Erfahrung mit Aion beschlossen nie wieder ein NCSoft Spiel zu kaufen.



Schön, das wiederholst du in jedem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Akzeptiere, dass es andere gibt, denen es trotz allem gefällt - mögen sie auch die Minderheit sein, das spielt keine Rolle.



> Es geht nicht um die Tatsache, dass die Updates irgendwann angekündigt werden, sondern um die Art und Weise wie NCSoft dies kommuniziert.
> 
> Viele andere und ich warten nicht mehr einige Monate. NCSoft hat über ein Jahr Zeit gehabt das Spiel für den EU/US Markt vorzubereiten und ist in meinen Augen massiv gescheitert. Investor spiele ich nicht.


NCSoft hat im vergleich zu anderen MMOs die in letzter Zeit bei uns auf den Markt kamen den Ball sehr sehr flach gehalten. Dafür, dass du eine irrsinnige Erwartungshaltung hast und diese natürlich auch in Foren usw. gepusht wurde, kann NCSoft nichts. Auch haben sie kein DirectX 11 versprochen, das es dann im Spiel nicht gab, genausowenig wurden Hauptstädte gestrichen oder Klassen 2 Monate nach Release nachgereicht usw. Im Gegenteil hat man es geschafft, dass Aion entgegen den Erwartungen in der Beta (1.2) sogar schon mit Version 1.5 live ging (wenn du die Patch-Geschichte von Aion kennen würdest, dann wüßtest du, wieviel weniger Content du sonst gehabt hättest).

Davon zu sprechen, dass Aion massiv gescheitert sein soll ist mehr als lächerlich. Das Spiel wurde für den Asiatischen Markt entwickelt und hat dort 3 Mio Abos. Es ist ein Riesenerfolg. Zudem hat man es dann übersetzt und auch im westlichen Raum weit über 500,000 Mal verkauft. Allein der Verkauf der Boxes deckt diese "Umentwicklung" auf den Eu/US Markt (die es abgesehen von der Übersetzung de facto nicht gibt - was ich schon wiederholt versucht habe den Leuten hier zu erklären - wir spielen zu 99,99% das gleiche Spiel wie die Koreaner) und die Übersetzung bei Weitem schon ab.

Der Release im Westen war so gesehen ein riesiger Erfolg für NCSoft. Selbst wenn am Ende "nur" 100,000 Stammkunden übrig bleiben sollten. Ja, selbst wenn man die Server morgen abschalten müßte...


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zudem hat man es dann übersetzt und auch im westlichen Raum weit über 500,000 Mal verkauft. Allein der Verkauf der Boxes deckt diese "Umentwicklung" auf den Eu/US Markt (die es abgesehen von der Übersetzung de facto nicht gibt - was ich schon wiederholt versucht habe den Leuten hier zu erklären - wir spielen zu 99,99% das gleiche Spiel wie die Koreaner) und die Übersetzung bei Weitem schon ab.


Es waren bis Anfang November alleine in den USA eine halbe Million Verkäufe, in Europa nochmals 450.000, in Summe wurde also das Spiel bis Anfang November rund eine Million mal verkauft, die Boxen, die in den letzten beiden Monaten des Jahres noch zusätzlich verkauft wurden, nicht mitgerechnet.

Übrigens hatte Aion letztes Wochenende sein Russland-Release.


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Du verwechselst hier einige Dinge. Cashhop-Spiele begünstigen generell Casuals, weil diese durch investieren von Bargeld (was Casuals dank Arbeit meist haben) Spielern die Möglichkeit bieten ohne 24/7 mit Schülern oder Studenten, die vergleichsweise viel mehr Zeit, aber meist weniger Geld haben, mitzuhalten.
> 
> Zudem gibt es einen Heidenunterschied zwischen IS-Spielen (in denen man Items für Geld kaufen kann) und den Services die allgemein im WoW, HDRO und Konsorten angeboten werden, die aber keinerlei spielerischen Vorteil bringen. Services wie Charaktertransfer und Namenswechsel oder eben Geschlechtsumwandlungen sind einfach für alle Beteiligten eine Gewinnsituation.
> 
> ...



Nur kurz da ich auf dem Sprung bin. 

3 Mio aktive Accounts in Asien bedeutet einfach, dass 3 Mio Accounts noch mind. 5 Cent verbleibendes Spielguthaben halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu dem Rest muss ich etwas ausführlicher schreiben.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Tja und du unterstellst jetzt gerade, das Aion auch in asien nicht mehr gespielt wird. Zumindest deutet dies dein Satz an.

Wie viele dort aber wirklich spielen kann keiner sagen, vor allem du nicht. Wie viele im Westen spielen weiss auch keiner, vor allem du nicht. Man kann darüber spekulieren aber mir isses ehrlich gesagt Wurst ob Aion 1Millionen oder 100.000 hat. Mein Server ist gut besucht und ich habe nicht den eindruck, das es weniger werden und solange das so bleibt muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Aber fahr ruhig weiter deinen Kreuzzug gegen das böse Aion, das dir dreisterweise 50&#8364; aus der Tasche geklaut hat.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Nur kurz da ich auf dem Sprung bin.
> 
> 3 Mio aktive Accounts in Asien bedeutet einfach, dass 3 Mio Accounts noch mind. 5 Cent verbleibendes Spielguthaben halten.
> 
> ...



Zählt Blizzard die WoW Accounts nicht nach ähnlichen Standards?


----------



## Gumja (30. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Zählt Blizzard die WoW Accounts nicht nach ähnlichen Standards?


Jup


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Nur kurz da ich auf dem Sprung bin.
> 
> 3 Mio aktive Accounts in Asien bedeutet einfach, dass 3 Mio Accounts noch mind. 5 Cent verbleibendes Spielguthaben halten.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Dir mal raten in Hinblick auf den chinesischen Markt einen Blick in den letzten Quartalsbericht von Shanda Interactive Entertainment Limited zu werfen. 

_________________

Successfully marketing and promoting our new games is also important to our success, and Shanda Games’ creativity on this front has allowed us to continue driving excitement for our new products. A great example of this is AION, our first large-scale 3D MMORPG and the most successful of its kind launched in China in 2009 measured by number of users.

Shanda Games' revenues increased 45% year-over-year and 10%
quarter-over-quarter to RMB1,272.0 million (US$186.3 million).
-- Shanda Online's revenues increased 38% year-over-year and 9%
quarter-over-quarter to RMB283.3 million (US$41.5 million).


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

revenue sind die einnahmen vor kosten und steuerabzug. Quasi anzahl der verkauften prod x preis. Und ist doch klar das diese kennzahl bei einführung eines produkts zwangsläufig steigt. Wenn ich heute abend zugriff auf einen pc habe, dann zeig ich dir die relevanten geschäftszahlen.

Zu der accountzählsache: diese methoden sind marketingbedingt wichtig und blender für potentielle investoren. Aber find ich lustig das man mir jetzt schon sachen unterschiebt die ich nicht meine und nichtmal impliziere.


----------



## Stancer (30. Dezember 2009)

Na und was willst du ansonsten mit einer Aussage "3 Millionen Account haben noch mind. 5cent auf dem Konto" bewirken ? Man kann diese Aussage gar nicht anders interpretieren, das du das gleiche sagst wie "3 Millionen Accounts, die aber alle inaktiv sind".

Du versuchst hier anderen das Spiel madig zu reden und das aufs extremste. Lass die Leute sich doch ihre eigene Meinung bilden und entferne dich mal von dem Glauben, das deine Meinung das Wort der Macht ist !


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> revenue sind die einnahmen vor kosten und steuerabzug. Quasi anzahl der verkauften prod x preis. Und ist doch klar das diese kennzahl bei einführung eines produkts zwangsläufig steigt. Wenn ich heute abend zugriff auf einen pc habe, dann zeig ich dir die relevanten geschäftszahlen.


Scherzbold. Wo, meinst Du, habe ich die zitierten Zahlen denn her? Am Ende nicht etwa aus dem letzten Quartalsbericht mit Datum vom 1. Dezember 2009 bzw. aus dem "third quarter 2009 results conference call"? Relevantere Zahlen gibt es nicht. Willst Du uns als nächstes beweisen, dass Du mehr über Shandas Geschäft mit Aion weißt als das Management selbst? Oder dass das Management beim Conference Call die Investoren belog? 

*kopfschüttel*

Tatsache ist, dass sowohl Shanda, das als Distributor und Service Operator das Geschäft für NCSoft in China betreibt bzw. einen 30% Anteil an den chinesischen Ableger von NCSoft - NCSoft China - hält, als auch NCSoft  selbst in ihren letzten Geschäftsberichten (beide 3Q 2009 earnings release) Rekordeinkünfte vermelden, eben wegen des guten Geschäftes mit Aion. Ganz witzig übrigens: bei uns wird Aion ja oft als typischer "Asia-Grinder" bezeichnet; in China hingegen wird Aion als "western fantasy MMORPG" angesehen.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja, wie auch immer. ich werde Aion erst testen wenn es kostenlose "Probewochen" gibt.

gruß
Nechbet


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

Nechbet_eds schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer. ich werde Aion erst testen wenn es kostenlose "Probewochen" gibt.
> 
> gruß
> Nechbet


Vernünftiger Standpunkt. Wobei ein solches Testen ja mittlerweile über diese "wirb einen Freund"-Aktion möglich sein müsste. Gibt dazu ja auch Threads hier.


----------



## shadownappi (30. Dezember 2009)

In spätenstens 2 monaten spielst du wieder wow... glaubs mir.

War bei mir auch der Fall: Erst sehr guter Eindruck, dann ernüchterung


----------



## OldboyX (30. Dezember 2009)

Nechbet_eds schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer. ich werde Aion erst testen wenn es kostenlose "Probewochen" gibt.
> 
> gruß
> Nechbet



Pm an mich mit Email und du kannst über das "Refer a friend"-Programm testen.



shadownappi schrieb:


> In spätenstens 2 monaten spielst du wieder wow... glaubs mir.
> 
> War bei mir auch der Fall: Erst sehr guter Eindruck, dann ernüchterung




Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass Aion im Endgame deutlich mehr bieten könnte und vor allem für das "schnelle Spielvergnügen zwischendurch" gar nichts bietet (erst recht nicht im PVP Bereich). Viele Risk / Time / Reward Schrauben sind schlecht gesetzt, sodass am Ende die verschiedenen Dinge die man machen kann zu unterschiedlich in der Belohnung sind. In der Praxis heißt das, dass jegliche Inhalte sich auf einige wenige Punkte konzentrieren, da alles andere nicht "lohnt".

Der Fehler ist aber auch hier wieder, dass man impliziert WoW sei "das beste" und jeder mit Verstand würde deshalb "dahin zurückkehren". Es gibt genug Spieler für die WoW aus verschiedensten Gründen gar nicht in Frage kommt:
- man mag den Grafikstil nicht
- man mag das Setting nicht
- man mag das gameplay nicht
- man mag die "casual-politik" nicht
usw.

Realistisch betrachtet werde ich meinem Elyos-Templer noch das letzte 1,3 Level machen und dann wohl erstmal einen Asmo Char hochspielen. Zu schön sind beide Welten, als dass ich das verpassen möchte.


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

net income wäre eine kennzahl mit der man was anfangen kann,  revenue ist einfach eine zahl die nichts aussagt ausser wieviel geld in einemzeitraum in die kasse fliesst. Für investoren ist die zahl sinnlos, da sie nichts über den unternehmenserfolg im fraglichen zeitraum aussagt. Ncsoft veröffentlicht in ihren quartalsberichten in der regel diese kennzahlen. 

Und nochmal zu der accountsache. Wenn ncsoft sagt: guck mal wirhaben 3 mio aktive accounts, dann ist diese aussage aufgrund der zählweise nutzlos, da die definition im prinzip gegenstandslos ist.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> net income wäre eine kennzahl mit der man was anfangen kann,  revenue ist einfach eine zahl die nichts aussagt ausser wieviel geld in einemzeitraum in die kasse fliesst. Für investoren ist die zahl sinnlos, da sie nichts über den unternehmenserfolg im fraglichen zeitraum aussagt. Ncsoft veröffentlicht in ihren quartalsberichten in der regel diese kennzahlen.



Für Investoren sinnlos, weil über den Unternehmenserfolg nichts aussagend ? Pardon, aber einfach nur LOL. 

Was Du da behauptest, ist wirklich völliger Quatsch. Ich investiere seit Jahren an der Börse und bin daher gewohnt Balance Sheets zu lesen. Zur Zeit halte ich Anteile an Equinix, NewMarket, Tech Data, Coca-Cola, AirTran Holdings und noch ein bisschen was von ein paar anderen. Geh mal auf Yahoo-Finance und schau Dir von einer dieser Companys oder irgend einer anderen großen Company die Earning Results oder die Annual Reports an: immer stehen die net revenues ganz oben. Warum? Weil es für Investoren eine der wichtigen Kennzahlen überhaupt ist. 

"Revenue is a crucial part of financial statement analysis. A company&#8217;s performance is measured to the extent to which its asset inflows (revenues) compare with its asset outflows (expenses). Net Income is the result of this equation, but revenue typically enjoys equal attention during a standard earnings call. If a company displays solid &#8220;top-line growth,&#8221; analysts could view the period&#8217;s performance as positive even if earnings growth, or &#8220;bottom-line growth&#8221; is stagnant. Conversely, high income growth would be tainted if a company failed to produce significant revenue growth. Consistent revenue growth, as well as income growth, is considered essential for a company's publicly traded stock to be attractive to investors."


----------



## Areos (30. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab wie 2 andere kumpels wow seit release gezockt. 1 spielt seit bc nicht mehr ein anderer seit 3 monaten nicht mehr und ich hab im sommer aufgehört - wir alle aus fehlender motivation. ich und ein kumpel haben aion in der beta gezockt kurz vorm release, ich hatte schin mit lvl 12 kein bock mehr weil mir das setting nicht gefällt und es ausser guter grafik und nem umfangreichen char editr nichts wirklich kann meiner meinung nach - es fühlt sich wie nen f2p game an. mein kumpel der absoluter fanboy war hatte mit lvl 28 kein bock mehr und hats gekündigt (und wird auch nichtmehr zurück kommen der spielt jetzt garkein mmo bis SW:ToR)
ich hab jetzt wieder testweise wow angefangen und da merkt man das es blizz schon ne weile gibt und die immer wissen was sie machen egal welches spiel. mich hat jetzt wow auch nicht mehr so überzeugt und ich weiss nicht ob ich wieder dauerhaft spiele nach dem wiedereinstieg wie damals zu release aber man merkt immer noch die qualität.

ich werde mich jetzt auch die zeit mit offline spielen überbrücken bis Star Wars The Old Republic rauskommt so wie sehr viele andere aus meinem freundeskreis die lange zeit garkein mmo seit DAoC gezockt haben.

btw bis auf den harten kern wie in jedem mmo schein die große mehrheit aion garnicht zu gefallen oder nach lvl 28 circa es dann.



edit: was bringen uns zahlen wenn wir nur spielen, es muss das verhältniss stimmen zwischen qualität und retabilität und da is zb blizz, Infinity Ward (CoD1, 2, 4, 6) bioware oder valve einfach besser


----------



## Oníshanu (30. Dezember 2009)

Kann hier mal ein Mod zumachen?
Das ist doch eigentlich wieder nur noch ein Flamewar der hier ausgetragen wird oder nicht wenn selbst die eigene Einschätzung von anderen zerstört wird und das mit den gröbsten Mitteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Kann hier mal ein Mod zumachen?
> Das ist doch eigentlich wieder nur noch ein Flamewar der hier ausgetragen wird oder nicht wenn selbst die eigene Einschätzung von anderen zerstört wird und das mit den gröbsten Mitteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Super Kommentar. Wieso liest du nicht einfach nur die Threads, die dich interessieren, mache ich genauso. Zum Beispiel diesen hier. Wenn dich mehr der 1000. Thread zum Thema Account Hack in WoW anspricht - prima, aber dann halt dich aus anderen Threads raus, wenn du nichts zum Thema zu sagen hast.
Ich werde nie verstehen wieso man Forderungen Threads zu schliessen postet wenn man auch einfach den entsprechenden Thread nicht lesen könnte, aber es gibt ja auch genug Menschen, die Falschparker aufschreiben, weil sie ihnen ein Dorn im Auge sind...

Achja.. TIP: Wenn man seine eigene Meinung halbwegs vernünftig begründet und nicht vollkommen losgelöst in den Raum wirft, ist es für andere auch relativ schwierig diese mit den "gröbsten Mitteln zu zerstören". So etwas nennt sich dann diskutieren, hier zwar kein sehr bekannter Ausdruck, aber da es sich hier um ein Forum handelt, das an sich eine Diskussionsplattform darstellt, solltest du etwas Nachsicht haben..


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Für Investoren sinnlos, weil über den Unternehmenserfolg nichts aussagend ? Pardon, aber einfach nur LOL.
> 
> Was Du da behauptest, ist wirklich völliger Quatsch. Ich investiere seit Jahren an der Börse und bin daher gewohnt Balance Sheets zu lesen. Zur Zeit halte ich Anteile an Equinix, NewMarket, Tech Data, Coca-Cola, AirTran Holdings und noch ein bisschen was von ein paar anderen. Geh mal auf Yahoo-Finance und schau Dir von einer dieser Companys oder irgend einer anderen großen Company die Earning Results oder die Annual Reports an: immer stehen die net revenues ganz oben. Warum? Weil es für Investoren eine der wichtigen Kennzahlen überhaupt ist.
> 
> "Revenue is a crucial part of financial statement analysis. A company’s performance is measured to the extent to which its asset inflows (revenues) compare with its asset outflows (expenses). Net Income is the result of this equation, but revenue typically enjoys equal attention during a standard earnings call. If a company displays solid “top-line growth,” analysts could view the period’s performance as positive even if earnings growth, or “bottom-line growth” is stagnant. Conversely, high income growth would be tainted if a company failed to produce significant revenue growth. Consistent revenue growth, as well as income growth, is considered essential for a company's publicly traded stock to be attractive to investors."



Wenn du solche dinger quotest dann lies sie dir genau durch. Es geht um den normalen geschäftsbetrieb. Die einführung eies projekts wie aion ist aber ein aussergeqöhnliches ereignis. Um revenue schlussendlich beurteilen zu können dürfen sich dinge wie kosten, abschreibungen etc. Nicht grundlegend ändern.


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Wenn du solche dinger quotest dann lies sie dir genau durch. Es geht um den normalen geschäftsbetrieb. Die einführung eies projekts wie aion ist aber ein aussergeqöhnliches ereignis. Um revenue schlussendlich beurteilen zu können dürfen sich dinge wie kosten, abschreibungen etc. Nicht grundlegend ändern.




Vollkommen egal, welcher Börsenbegriff den Erfolg eines Aktienwertes besser beschreibt. Du hast hier in dem Thread einige Behauptungen aufgestellt, die einfach falsch sind. Eingeführte Bezahldienste sind kein Indikator für den Niedergang eines Games, wie von dir behauptet, noch sind die Accountzahlen von MMORPGs auf dem asiatischen Markt unrepräsentativ wenn man sie mit den Zahlen anderer MMORPGs vergleichen kann. Das meisste, was ich von dir gelesen habe, bezieht sich nur auf deine persönliche Vorliebe und die ist nicht massgebend für den Erfolg eines Spiels.
Ich habe WoW auch nie gespielt aber irgendwie ist das Spiel trotzdem halbwegs erfolgreich geworden. So kanns gehen..


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Wenn du solche dinger quotest dann lies sie dir genau durch. Es geht um den normalen geschäftsbetrieb. Die einführung eies projekts wie aion ist aber ein aussergeqöhnliches ereignis. Um revenue schlussendlich beurteilen zu können dürfen sich dinge wie kosten, abschreibungen etc. Nicht grundlegend ändern.


Das wird langsam peinlich. Revenues sind normaler Bestandteil einer jeden Financial statement analysis, eines jeden Investor conference call, jedes Annual Reports und jedes Quarterly Earnings Report. Sie sind schlicht Standard. Und der Schlusssatz von Dir ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Aber egal: das führt viel zu weit weg von Aion. Halten wir einfach fest, dass Dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, was ja durchaus legitim ist. Um das festzustellen und auszusagen, musst Du Dich nicht argumentativ auf Gebiete wagen, in denen Du offensichtlich nicht sonderlich sattelfest bist. Du musst Dein Geschmacksurteil ja nicht einmal verteidigen: Aion sagt Dir nicht zu, und das ist Dein gutes Recht. De gustibus non est disputandum. Nur gilt das auch für jene, denen das Spiel gefällt. Für Geschmack gibt es keine objektiven Normen, auch wenn Du  mit diesem Konzept scheinbar gewisse Schwierigkeiten hast.


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal, welcher Börsenbegriff den Erfolg eines Aktienwertes besser beschreibt. Du hast hier in dem Thread einige Behauptungen aufgestellt, die einfach falsch sind. Eingeführte Bezahldienste sind kein Indikator für den Niedergang eines Games, wie von dir behauptet, noch sind die Accountzahlen von MMORPGs auf dem asiatischen Markt unrepräsentativ wenn man sie mit den Zahlen anderer MMORPGs vergleichen kann. Das meisste, was ich von dir gelesen habe, bezieht sich nur auf deine persönliche Vorliebe und die ist nicht massgebend für den Erfolg eines Spiels.
> Ich habe WoW auch nie gespielt aber irgendwie ist das Spiel trotzdem halbwegs erfolgreich geworden. So kanns gehen..


n cashshops sind und waren zusätzliche mögkichkeiten gewinne ohne reale gegenleistung zu realisieren. 

1. In der regel habe ich noch nicht erlebt das in p2p spielen cashshops mit premiumdiensten eingeführt  wurden bevor das spiel sein wachtumsmaximum überschritten hat. Du kannst mir gern ein gegenbeispiel zeigen

2. Cashshops sind meiner erfahrung nach also indikatoren dafür, dass man nicht erwartet großartig zusätzliche kunden zu gewinnen, sondern aus den vorhandenen maximalen gewinn schöpfen will. Auch hier darfst du mich vom gegenteil überzeugen

3. Cashshops sind keine win-win situation, da ich keinen realen gegenwert erhalte den ich wieder veräussern kann ohne weiteres. Ich erhalte auch kein wissen. Premiumdienste stillen nur das verlangen individueller kunden, die bereit sind geld ohne mehrwert auszugeben. Ist im endeffekt ein psychologischer trick. Nichts negatives dran anzumerken, da hier mit luft gewinn erschaffen wird.

4. Cashshops sind Kein indikator für den niedergang

5. Aktive accounts daran zu messen das restguthaben vorhanden ist, ist natürlich eine überzeugende methode heruaszufinden wieviele aktive spieler ein spiel hat ... Mit diesen zahlen werden neue spieler und investoren gelockt. Macht sich doch gut wenn man sagen kann: 3 mio aktive accounts hier, obwohl nur 1 million aktiv zum tagesgeschäft beitragen


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

@boccanegra: mein unternehmen hat 5 millionen euro brutto einnahmen in den letzten 6 monaten nach einführung eines großen projekts gemacht. Ich such jetzt investoren und lege ihnen 5m als gross revenue vor. Aha werden sie mir sagen. Isoliert bretrachtet sagt revenue einfach nichts über den unternehmenserfolg aus. Und genau das steht auch in dem zitat von dir das du offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> cashshops
> ...
> 
> 5. Aktive accounts daran zu messen das restguthaben vorhanden ist, ist natürlich eine überzeugende methode heruaszufinden wieviele aktive spieler ein spiel hat ... Mit diesen zahlen werden neue spieler und investoren gelockt. Macht sich doch gut wenn man sagen kann: 3 mio aktive accounts hier, obwohl nur 1 million aktiv zum tagesgeschäft beitragen


Gebührenpflichtige Serviceleistungen wie zb. Servertransfer, Geschlechtswechsel, Wechsel des Aussehens etc. sind kein Cash-Shop! Die werden nämlich gemeinhin definiert als "buying gear/power", als Möglichkeit, sich gegen RL-Geld Ausrüstung etc. (und damit im Endeffekt Vorteile) im Spiel zu verschaffen. 

Was das Messen aktiver Accounts betrifft: in Asien ist das Micro-Payment-System üblich. Daher können Angaben zu aktiven Accounts auch nur auf Basis von aktuell verkauften und nicht verbrauchten Einheiten beruhen. Blizzards Angaben zu den aktiven Accounts - wie viele sind es zur Zeit? 10 Millionen? - enthalten daher selbstverständlich auch die Werte aus dem Micro-Payment-System. Das gilt für alle Spiele, die auch in Asien gespielt werden. Es geht halt systembedingt nicht anders. Es werden Subscriber gezählt, entweder über deren Monatsaccounts oder über deren Zeitaccounts.


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

1. Wenn sich cashshops nur auf ingame items beziehen, dann ist das alles richtig. Ich verwende die bezeichnung cash shop für jegliche kostenpflichtige sonderleistung. Eine unterordnung davon ist der itemshop. Ob das irgendwo genau definiert ist weiss ich jetzt nicht.

2. Es gibt zahllose methoden um aktive accounts zu messen. Die verwendete ist die ungenauste, sber diejenige die das beste optische ergebnis liefert


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> @Premiumdienste generell: Es war lange Jahre ein Tabu Premiumdienste in kostenpflichten MMOs einzuführen. Die ersten MMOs die es gemacht haben waren keine die grade erfolgreich liefen, sondern Spiele die schon lange über ihren Gewinnzenit hinaus waren, allerdings noch eine stabile Spielerbasis hatten.



Wenn du selber nicht mehr weisst, was du geschrieben hast wäre es eventuell Zeit dir mal ne Auszeit zu nehmen. Premiumdienste in irgendeiner Art haben fast alle MMORPGs in irgendeiner Form, sei es ein Servertransfer für echtes Geld oder das Benutzen einer Datenbank, auf der Hersteller Homepage. Diese Dienste unter anderem in EQ wurden schon kurz nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels angeboten.
Es geht hier nicht um cash shops, die habe ich auch nie erwähnt, aber wenn du so allgemein formulierst, dass du da durcheinanderkommst, wie in diesem Thread, dann musst du dir leider gefallen lassen, dass dir andere sagen, dass du Blödsinn schreibst, vor allem wenn es so offensichtlich ist. Win Win Situationen sind dabei im Übrigen vollkommen egal.

Das mit den Accounts hast du nicht verstanden? Ok, dann anders erklärt..Wenn ein Spiel in Asien 3 MIO Accounts hat und ein anderes 1 MIO und noch ein anderes 100.000, dann kann man diese Werte miteinander vergleichen, weil die Randbedingungen gleich sind. Das sind Grundlagen der Mathematik und hat mit Wirtschaftswissenschaften gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> @boccanegra: mein unternehmen hat 5 millionen euro brutto einnahmen in den letzten 6 monaten nach einführung eines großen projekts gemacht. Ich such jetzt investoren und lege ihnen 5m als gross revenue vor. Aha werden sie mir sagen. Isoliert bretrachtet sagt revenue einfach nichts über den unternehmenserfolg aus. Und genau das steht auch in dem zitat von dir das du offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast.


Ach bitte, nicht so eingeschnappt reagieren. Wenn Du oben nachliest, dann wirst Du sehen, dass ich a) oben schon schrieb, dass Revenue *eine* der wichtigen Kennzahlen ist, selbstverständlich ist es in keinem balance sheet die einzige Kennzahl, sondern nur eben eine der wichtigsten. Wie auch in meinem Zitat ausdrücklich festgehalten wird. Und b) habe ich das nur deshalb so herausgestrichen, weil Du mit der hanebüchenen Behauptung aufgetreten bist, es wäre - ich zitiere Dich wörtlich - "revenue ist einfach eine zahl die nichts aussagt ausser wieviel geld in einemzeitraum in die kasse fliesst. Für investoren ist die zahl sinnlos, da sie nichts über den unternehmenserfolg im fraglichen zeitraum aussagt". Was, wie gesagt, völliger Quatsch ist. Im übrigen sind in dem zitierten Quartalsbericht auch die Zahlen für die Netto-Einkünfte enthalten, mit Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Und - große Überraschung - sie sind stark gestiegen: 

Operating income. Operating income for the third quarter of 2009 was RMB510.7 million (US$74.8 million), an increase of 34% from RMB381.5 million in the third quarter of 2008
Non-Operating Income. Net non-operating income for the third quarter of 2009 was RMB55.8 million (US$8.2 million), compared with RMB48.8 million in the third quarter of 2008
Net Income Attributable to Ordinary Shareholders. Net income for the third quarter of 2009 was RMB435.3 million (US$63.7 million), an increase of 29% from RMB337.1million in the third quarter of 2008

Aber, wie schon gesagt, führt das alles viel zu weit weg von Aion, und wie gut oder nicht gut uns Spielern das Spiel erscheint. Denn darum geht es in diesem Thread, um die subjektive Bewertung des Spiels.


----------



## DruffDruff (30. Dezember 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ach bitte, nicht so eingeschnappt reagieren. Wenn Du oben nachliest, dann wirst Du sehen, dass ich a) oben schon schrieb, dass Revenue *eine* der wichtigen Kennzahlen ist, selbstverständlich ist es in keinem balance sheet die einzige Kennzahl, sondern nur eben eine der wichtigsten. Wie auch in meinem Zitat ausdrücklich festgehalten wird. Und b) habe ich das nur deshalb so herausgestrichen, weil Du mit der hanebüchenen Behauptung aufgetreten bist, es wäre - ich zitiere Dich wörtlich - "revenue ist einfach eine zahl die nichts aussagt ausser wieviel geld in einemzeitraum in die kasse fliesst. Für investoren ist die zahl sinnlos, da sie nichts über den unternehmenserfolg im fraglichen zeitraum aussagt". Was, wie gesagt, völliger Quatsch ist. Im übrigen sind in dem zitierten Quartalsbericht auch die Zahlen für die Netto-Einkünfte enthalten, mit Vergleich zum Vorjahr. Und - große Überraschung - sie sind stark gestiegen:
> 
> Operating income. Operating income for the third quarter of 2009 was RMB510.7 million (US$74.8 million), an increase of 34% from RMB381.5 million in the third quarter of 2008
> Non-Operating Income. Net non-operating income for the third quarter of 2009 was RMB55.8 million (US$8.2 million), compared with RMB48.8 million in the third quarter of 2008
> ...


kannst du mir dann noch die implikationen erklären und vor allem was operative income etc ist?


----------



## OldboyX (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> n cashshops sind und waren zusätzliche mögkichkeiten gewinne ohne reale gegenleistung zu realisieren.



Also woher auch immer du diese Definition hast, sie ist mir völlig unverständlich. Meinst du "real" im Gegensatz zu "virtuell" oder "real" im Gegensatz zu "nicht existent". Denn bei einem MMO ist die Gegenleistung für den Monatsbeitrag genauso "virtuell" wie ein "Servertransfer" und eine Gegenleistung erhält man sehr wohl.



> 1. In der regel habe ich noch nicht erlebt das in p2p spielen cashshops mit premiumdiensten eingeführt  wurden bevor das spiel sein wachtumsmaximum überschritten hat. Du kannst mir gern ein gegenbeispiel zeigen



Everquest, Everquest 2, WoW, HDRO (wächst laut Turbine noch immer) fallen mir da auf Anhieb ein.



> 2. Cashshops sind meiner erfahrung nach also indikatoren dafür, dass man nicht erwartet großartig zusätzliche kunden zu gewinnen, sondern aus den vorhandenen maximalen gewinn schöpfen will. Auch hier darfst du mich vom gegenteil überzeugen



Bevor man eine Gegenbehauptung für eine These verlangt, sollte man erstmal seine These mit konkreten Beweisen untermauern. In welchem Spiel ist das von dir genannte Szenario der Fall? In WoW, das du gern als Musterbeispiel ins Feld führst trifft dies jedenfalls nicht so zu.



> 3. Cashshops sind keine win-win situation, da ich keinen realen gegenwert erhalte den ich wieder veräussern kann ohne weiteres. Ich erhalte auch kein wissen. Premiumdienste stillen nur das verlangen individueller kunden, die bereit sind geld ohne mehrwert auszugeben. Ist im endeffekt ein psychologischer trick. Nichts negatives dran anzumerken, da hier mit luft gewinn erschaffen wird.



MMOs sind keine win-win Situation, weil du eigentlich weder den Account, noch sonstige virtuelle Gegenstände weiterverkaufen darfst? Dir fehlt wohl der Realitätsbezug auch hier. Es gibt eine sehr reale Gegenleistung, nämlich eine Serviceleistung, die es erlaubt einen anderen Namen zu bekommen, oder den Server zu wechseln. Nur weil es keinen materiellen Gegenwert gibt (ich denke das meinst du eigentlich), heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es keine Gegenleistung gäbe, oder man aus Luft Gewinn erschaffen würde.

Wenn du zum Arzt zu einer Untersuchung gehst und dafür 80 Euro bezahlst (oder deine Krankenkasse diese für dich bezahlt), dann kannst du danach diese "Untersuchung" auch nicht für 80 Euro weiterverkaufen. Hat dich dann der Arzt um 80 Euro betrogen? Aus Luft Gewinn gemacht mit einem psychologischen Trick?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> 4. Cashshops sind Kein indikator für den niedergang



Richtig, das sind sie nicht. Es gibt sogar Spiele die von Anfang an mit diesem System starten und sehr erfolgreich sind.



> 5. Aktive accounts daran zu messen das restguthaben vorhanden ist, ist natürlich eine überzeugende methode heruaszufinden wieviele aktive spieler ein spiel hat ... Mit diesen zahlen werden neue spieler und investoren gelockt. Macht sich doch gut wenn man sagen kann: 3 mio aktive accounts hier, obwohl nur 1 million aktiv zum tagesgeschäft beitragen



Wurde zur genüge schon behandelt.


----------



## Boccanegra (30. Dezember 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> kannst du mir dann noch die implikationen erklären und vor allem was operative income etc ist?


operativ income ist die Differenz zwischen den Einnahmen aus den Geschäftsvorgängen und den Ausgaben aus den Geschäftsvorgängen ohne Berücksichtigung von Steuern und Verzinsungen. Und Net Income Attributable to Ordinary Shareholders, das ist jener Gewinn der die Basis darstellt für allfällige Dividenden die den Shareholdern zukommen, falls die Company Dividenden auszahlt (Earnings per ordinary share), dabei wird das net income attributable to the ordinary shareholders dividiert durch die Anzahl der in diesem Jahr bestehenden Geschäftsanteile (Shares, also Aktien). Eine Dividende wiederum ist die Gewinnbeteiligung der Shareholder. 

Die Implikation aus all dem ist eigentlich klar: Shanda Interactive Entertainment hat ein im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sehr gutes 3. Quartal hinter sich. Das ganze Jahr war gut für Shanda. Schade eigentlich, dass ich mich für Aion erst heuer zu interessieren begann, sonst hätte ich mir, wenn ich schon im Vorjahr damit beschäftigt hätte, ev. auch Shanda näher angeschaut. Der Aktienkurs des Unternehmens hat sich auf Grund dieser Ergebnisse und der Geschäftsaussichten innerhalb eines Jahres mehr als verdoppelt. Und Shanda wird an der Nasdaq gehandelt, wäre also kein Problem gewesen dort einzusteigen.

Kursentwicklung Shanda 2 Jahre

Im Vergleich dazu: Kursentwicklung Activision Blizzard 2 Jahre

Und noch die Entwicklung von NCSoft (ist nicht in den USA, sondern in Korea gelistet, daher Angaben in Won): Kursentwicklung NCSoft 2 Jahre - eine Verdreifachung des Kurses.


----------



## Berghammer71 (31. Dezember 2009)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Kann hier mal ein Mod zumachen?



Brauch man eigentlich nicht - die Aion Spieler haben eh nicht Lust ins Forum zu gehen dazu
ist AION zu gut, und dann sich noch groß hierauslassen..kostet Zeit.......

Ich weiß teilweise nichtmal worauf die Fachsimpelei manchmal hier hinausläuft, liest sich wie
die Wettervorhersage und die.... auf jeden Fall immmer wieder Klasse, wir haben ein super Spiel...
sagen wir Aionlern mal welch vermeintlich schlechtes sie haben. Wir haben schon mal kein E-Sport, dauernde Glücksspiele der einzelnen Klassenfähigkeiten alle 1-2 Patches, Dmg-Meter und son Kinderkram,
kaputtes gehyptes Spiel und ähnliches. Die Asiaten machen verdammt gute Arbeit und das nächste
MMORG darf sich technisch besser an AION orientieren, inhaltlich und/oder werden sich immer einige
an andere MMOs orientieren. Auf deutsch, das wird sich nie ändern.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. Dezember 2009)

Startgebiet ist top ja, aber ab lvl 20 wirds/wurds schlimm... zum release jedenfalls durftest du dann reine 70% jedes lvls grinden, d.h. gegner killln bis einem schlecht wird >_>
deshalb hab ich wieder aion aufgehört...


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Startgebiet ist top ja, aber ab lvl 20 wirds/wurds schlimm... zum release jedenfalls durftest du dann reine 70% jedes lvls grinden, d.h. gegner killln bis einem schlecht wird >_>
> deshalb hab ich wieder aion aufgehört...



Dann machst du was falsch, eindeutig bzw hast was falsch gemacht. Vor allem, weil man mit Level 20 in ein neues Gebiet kommt und man dort direkt mit Quests überhäuft wird (Kampagne und Normale quests)

ich hab nen Kantor auf Level 37 auf asmo seite, aber Asmodier gefallen mir nicht so und hab deswegen nun nen Elyos Jäger angefangen, der jetzt level 32 ist. Der Elyos musste bisher nicht einmal grinden, der Kantor hatte von level 33-35 ein questloch aber mittlerweile wieder massig Quests !

Nur zur Info : Man findet viele Quests auch an Orten, wo man nicht durch einen Questgeber in den Städten/Flugpunkten hingeschickt wird. D.h. man muss von sich aus mal was abseits laufen und die Gegenden erkunden.


----------



## Stierka (31. Dezember 2009)

Mhm jeder der Aufhört hat wohl nur 1-2 Monate gespielt und nur Grinden im Sinn.Habe letztens nur Geriftet und Abyss PvPvE gemacht und auch ein Level und 5 Ränge.Neben bei geht die Legion auch noch in den Rängen hoch.Man kann auch ab 25-29 Nochsana dann macht man die Tempel Pre und Geht halt G-Intern rein Macht dann ab 35-40 FT und Festungsinis.Dann Steelrake ect..! Kann auch PvP machen und Leveln wenn es gut Läuft mache ich eben 3-4 Bubbels am Abend in 3 Stunden durch Riften und Abyss.Was sich alle Aufregen wegen Grinden.


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

Stierka schrieb:


> Mhm jeder der Aufhört hat wohl nur 1-2 Monate gespielt und nur Grinden im Sinn.Habe letztens nur Geriftet und Abyss PvPvE gemacht und auch ein Level und 5 Ränge.Neben bei geht die Legion auch noch in den Rängen hoch.Man kann auch ab 25-29 Nochsana dann macht man die Tempel Pre und Geht halt G-Intern rein Macht dann ab 35-40 FT und Festungsinis.Dann Steelrake ect..! Kann auch PvP machen und Leveln wenn es gut Läuft mache ich eben 3-4 Bubbels am Abend in 3 Stunden durch Riften und Abyss.Was sich alle Aufregen wegen Grinden.



Bingo. Ich habe den eindruck, das viele nur vor Aion sitzen und permanent auf den EP-Balken starren und die ganze Zeit denken "MUSS 50 WERDEN, MUSS 50 WERDEN, MUSS MAX LEVEL ERREICHEN!!!"

Manche scheinen Angst zu haben, sie würden was verpassen, wenn sie nicht nach 1 woche 50 sind.


----------



## robsenq (31. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bingo. Ich habe den eindruck, das viele nur vor Aion sitzen und permanent auf den EP-Balken starren und die ganze Zeit denken "MUSS 50 WERDEN, MUSS 50 WERDEN, MUSS MAX LEVEL ERREICHEN!!!"
> 
> Manche scheinen Angst zu haben, sie würden was verpassen, wenn sie nicht nach 1 woche 50 sind.



Das Problem ist nicht die Zeit des Levelns, das Problem ist die Art des Levelns.


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

Und darüber hat man sich auch schon mehr als genug unterhalten. Ich persönlich sehe keinen Unterschied darin ob ich wie in WoW Pseude-Quests erledige wie "töte 20 Wildschweine" oder das einfach weglasse und die Monster von mir aus töte.

Es ist Geschmacksache.

Mir fällt aber gerade einmal ein wie es am Ursprung der MMORPG war. Damals , als zur Zeiten von Ultima Online und Meridian 59 waren MMORPG quasi Pen & Paper Rollenspiele nur digital. Man verkörperte einen Helden oder die Rolle die man sich aussuchte. Es war alles mehr auf RP bedacht aber damals war es nicht nötig, das ein NPC meinem "Drachenjäger Klaus" sagen musste "Hey diese Drachen zerstören meine Ernte, bring sie zur Strecke und ich geb dir 10 Gold". Ich bin bin von mir aus auf die Suche nach Ungeheurn ausgezogen EBEN WEIL ES DIE AUFGABE UND DIE ROLLE MEINES HELDEN WAR UNGEHEUER ZUR STRECKE ZU BRINGEN !!!!

Denk mal drüber nach !


----------



## SARodiRIEL (31. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal vorneweg: Ich bin ein MMORPGler alter Schule, ich habe kein Problem damit wenn sich Levelphasen über Monate ziehen. Ich mag auch Openworld-raids. Open-Pvp und den ganzen anderen Oldschool-Kram. Mein allererstes MMORPG (Asherons Call2) hatte nicht mal ein Maximal-Level, d.h. da konnte man theoretisch ins unendliche Leveln. 
Aion allerdings ist selbst mir zu extrem. Ich hatte bis Stufe 34 sehr viel Spass mit Aion, aber dann wurde es einfach zur Quall. Für mich waren einfach keine Anreize mehr weiter zu Leveln, vielleicht hat mich WoW tatsächlich verweichlicht, vielleicht hat NCSoft aber auch einfach vergessen den Spieler ab und zu für's "arbeiten" zu belohnen. Sprich: es fehlten die Erfolgserlebnisse, das "tu etwas und werde dafür belohnt"-System. Das funktioniert auch bei Hunden ganz prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich war auch die Wirtschaftliche Seite des Spiels ein großes Manko, das Craftsystem viel zu teuer und zu sehr vom Glück abhängig, die Strafe fürs sterben zu drastisch.
Aion muss für den westlichen Markt auf jedenfall noch Änderungen vornehmen, wenn das allerdings getan ist hat Aion gute Karten lange zu bestehen. Frage ist nur wie lange lässt sich NCSoft dafür Zeit? 2010 kommt mit SW:TOR und Cataclysm dicke Konkurenz, und selbst aus dem eigenen Hause lauert noch ein Schatten: Guild Wars 2...


----------



## Kersyl (31. Dezember 2009)

myxemio schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt echt mal ein großes Lob aussprechen...
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Jahren WoW und habe heute mal AION angetestet.
> 
> ...



Bin zu aion gewechselt. Btw: Hab wenn ich als mage im wasser war, nen fisch in meinem buch gefunden. Die reagieren auf die umwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds auch echt super das spiel und kann nur empfehlen es anzuzocken^^


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

Für SW:TOR habe ich zwar auch gute Aussichten aber ich sehe auch das die Leute sich jetzt schon wieder ein WoW2 davon versprechen und das wir TOR mit Sicherheit nicht. Sowas wird es niemals geben !!! Ich hoffe irgendwann werden es die Leute mal kapieren, das es niemals ein Spiel geben wird, welches in den Augen der Leute ein "WoW2" darstellt und auf Anhieb 10 Millionen Spieler hat. Und sollten die Leute endlich mal kapieren, das Spielerzahlen nichts über die Qualität und den Spassfaktor aussagen !


----------



## SARodiRIEL (31. Dezember 2009)

Im himmelswillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TOR als WoW2 wäre schrecklich! Lieber wie KOTOR nur eben als MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Wow 2 braucht kein Schwein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe nur, daß Tor sich genauso offen wie zum Beispiel Wow spielt und sich nicht zugunsten der Storry zu sehr nach einen Single-Player-Game anfühlt.
Beim Rest habe ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## Stancer (31. Dezember 2009)

Meine grösste Sorge ist, das sie die wunderbare Tiefe, die das SW Universum bietet zugunsten der Massentauglichkeit auf Oberflächlichkeit zurecht stutzen !

Sowas hat SW nicht verdient !


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch schon bei episode 1 längst passiert. Jar Jar Binks hat das SW Universum hingerichtet.


----------



## Miso BW (1. Januar 2010)

lv32 und dann keine lust mehr wie doof zu grinden,wenn sie die scheiss grinderei weningstens ordentlich ind quests verpackt hätten,aber nein


----------



## Aragorn1994 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich muss auch mal etwas dazu sagen:

Sogut du es auch findest @TE , solltest du es wirklich nicht mit World of Warcraft vergleichen.
Ich kann dir genau begründen wieso: Man kann einfach nichts mit World of Warcraft vergleichen.
Und wenn nun die ganzen AION/Herr der Ringe/ Warhammer und welches Spiel auch immer- Fanboys anfangen wollen zu schreien: Bitte.

Es ist nunmal so das World of Warcraft über 5 Jahre Erfahrung hat, und JEDES Spiel das sich gegen den WoW Hype mehr als 1 Jahr hält, ist in meinen Augen ein durchaus gutes Spiel.

Was aber viele auch oft vergessen: World of Warcraft hat das MMO genre nicht erfunden. Man liest sehr oft: "Ja hier das hat WoW schon gehabt, Spiel XY guckt sich das nur ab.". Ist den Leuten eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, das nach dem Warhammer Online Release World of Warcraft "plötzlich" Belagerungsschlachten bekam? aber zurück zum Thema.

Es muss schon gesagt werden das die Kernaussage "World of Warcraft ist nicht so grindhaltig wie AION" auch im Kern falsch ist. In AION tut man es für die Level, in World of Warcraft tut man es für Ruf,Gold, Epic Flugmount und Mats. Bei World of Warcraft ist es nur so das man oft in diesem Takt ist:
Zeit lang Grinden
Ruhe
Zeit lang Grinden
Ruhe.
Bei AION ist es nunmal etwas mehr, da man auch länger für das leveln braucht.

Was bei AION oft als Makel angesehen wird ist "Das lange leveln". Ich muss dazu sagen: Ich finde es weder okay noch Mist. Auf der einen Seite ist es sicher nicht schlimm wenn man mal was länger braucht um 50 zu werden, auf der anderen Seite ist es auch langweillig alles in die länge zu ziehen.

Doch ich will hier mal Objektiv was zum Thema bestes Spiel sagen: Nur weil world of Warcraft soviele Member hat, muss es nicht zwangsläufig gut sein. Ich meine Ultima Online hat zwar Member die es IMMERNOCH gerne spielen, und es kommt bald ins 13 Jahr. Ein bekannter aus dem TS erzählte auch, das er damals in der "Beta" 1997 dabei war. Und entschuldigung, wenn ein Spiel 13 Jahre lang existiert, muss es zwangsläufig in den Augen seiner Spieler gut sein. Ich denke mir manchmal bei Sätzen wie "Wird Spiel XY der neue Wow Killer...Ich denke schon!", versucht lieber mal UO zu töten, das gibt es schon FAST 3 mal so lange;D.

aber auf diese ewige "spiel XY ist doch in den Punkten schlechter als WOW" diskussion, führt zu nichts. Was AION zum Beispiel super hat ist das PvPvE. Oder eine schöne Story. Zwischendrin mit 1-2 Videos angehäuft.

Also in meinen Augen ist WOW genauso wie jedes MMO: es hat seine stärken.

Aber zu AION: AION ist ein gutes Spiel und wird sich noch einige Zeit halten können.


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> aber auf diese ewige "spiel XY ist doch in den Punkten schlechter als WOW" diskussion, führt zu nichts. Was AION zum Beispiel super hat ist das PvPvE. Oder eine schöne Story. Zwischendrin mit 1-2 Videos angehäuft.



schöne Story?! Du hast eine schöne Story gefunden?
Sorry, aber von der Story (sofern es Abseits von "die böse, Krieg" oder "Die Krall, Kaidan, Leph's greifen an" eine gibt) war ich bei Aion am meisten enttäuscht.
Und die Cutszenes in den Kampangenquests sind sehr ernüchternd. Man hört die Qgeberin reden und sieht dann in den supertollen Video wie die Kamera übers "Da musst du alles töten" Gebiet fliegt.
Das einzig tolle Video ist das Intro, nachdem man sich nen neuen Char gemacht hat.


----------



## Soulis (1. Januar 2010)

Mein Aion Char ist nun auch Mitte 40 und ich hab große Motivationsprobleme!

Instanzen gibt es zwar zu hauf... FT, Stahlharke, Festungsinis am Ende Dark Poeta etc. Allerdings kann man die sich eigentlich sparen. Zumindest, wenn man dafür eine Belohnung haben will. Die Bossdropps sind echt ein Witz und rauben einem jeden Spass am Spiel. Kromede z.B. hat eine droppchance auf goldene Waffe von UNTER 1% (Quelle http://de.aiondatabase.com/npc/212846/krom...rupte-richterin )
Wenn du in dem Spiel Items haben willst, MUSST du grinden und das sehr sehr lange "ein paar Tage" reichen da nicht! Lepha Abzeichen für die blauen Ringe, Ohringe, die Halskette,! Krall Zähne für die blaue Rüstung,.... Nadeln in der Stahlharke usw. Es ist immer das selbe Prinzip "farme" was bestimmtes, verblöde dabei, und du bekommst EIN Itemteil blau/gold.... dann darfst wieder von vorne anfangen.

Pvp ist langweilig man geht hin und wieder eine Festung angreifen bzw. verteidigen allerdings ist das Angreifen zur Zeit bei 35 Minuten eh kaum machbar. Ein richtiges Ziel, wie es z.B. Warhammer "mit" den Festungen und dem Stadtangriff als Belohnung hatte, gibt es hier nicht also für was mal Massenraids organisieren und die ganze Fraktion zusammentrommeln?

Ich werde noch bis 50 durchziehen und dann mal schaunen, was ich mache. Allerdings frage ich mich auch schon, was macht man eigentlich mit 50? Mit einer Gruppe ständig Dredgion oder besser noch mit der Gruppe im Abyss einzelne, meist lowies abfarmen, die an den Festungen etwas questen, 1-5 Abyss Points mitnehmen und auch noch stolz drauf sein? 

Aion hat bis Level 30-32 wirklich Spass gemacht ab da ist es wirklich immer das selbe nach dem selben Muster.


----------



## account14 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe bis lvl 49 gespielt, und dann hat´s mir mit AION gereicht. 
Das traurige an dem Spiel ist nämlich nichtmal die zähe Levelphase, die sich durch absolut stupiden Grind auszeichnet, sondern das Trauerspiel ist, *das selbst das Endgame nicht´s weiter als absolut extremster Grind ist!*

Man darf endlos AP Punkte grinden um an Equip zu kommen.
Das AP grinden wird aber nur über Inis von den Spielern druchgeführt, da jeder Angst hat im Abyss Punkte zu verlieren.

Die großen Burgen PVP Schlachten sind einfach nur dummes gezerge. Wer den größeren Zerg hat gewinnt.....

Weiters gibt es zb. so tolle Quests auf 50 wo man auf bestimmte NPC warten darf, die für kurze Zeit irgndwo spawnen, und dann noch verschiedene Spawnpunkte haben.
Man kann also wenn man Pech hat Tage/wochenlang diesen NPC hinterherrennen.
Das Spiel bestet zum Großteil aus wirklich absolut stupiden Timesink! Mit Spielspaß hat das alles absolut nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## Fyralon (1. Januar 2010)

myxemio schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt echt mal ein großes Lob aussprechen...
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Jahren WoW und habe heute mal AION angetestet.
> 
> ...




Ein einfallsloser,stinkelangweiliger Grafikblender und hardcore Grinder ist Aion!Einen Monat gezockt....Landschaften alle nahezu gleich,Handwerk schrott (bei wow auch),die Quest mit abstand das billigste ever!!!

Meiner Meinung nach muss man schon an extremer Geschmacksverirrung leiden.Selbst Warhammer und AoC macht 10 mal mehr her......




Mfg


----------



## Stancer (1. Januar 2010)

Landschaften alle nahezu gleich ??? Ok ich mach mir nachher mal die Mühe und lad hier ein paar Screenshots rein. Muss nu erstmal Duschen, komm grad vom Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> . Man hört die Qgeberin reden und sieht dann in den supertollen Video wie die Kamera übers "Da musst du alles töten" Gebiet fliegt.


Ähm nein? Da hast du dir wohl die wenigsten Videos angeschaut. Da gibt es viele richtig schöne und spannende, wie z.b. das video bei der letzte Kampagnenquest von reshanta oder bei der Kampagnequest zur AdmaFestung


----------



## myxemio (1. Januar 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ein einfallsloser,stinkelangweiliger Grafikblender und hardcore Grinder ist Aion!Einen Monat gezockt....Landschaften alle nahezu gleich,Handwerk schrott (bei wow auch),die Quest mit abstand das billigste ever!!!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach muss man schon an extremer Geschmacksverirrung leiden.Selbst Warhammer und AoC macht 10 mal mehr her......
> 
> ...




Muss ich dir komplett wiedersprechen....

Grafisch ist es z.B. WoW haushoch überlegen, da WoW noch eine alte Grafik-Engine nutzt!

Hardcore-Grinder hab ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich mitbekommen, denn die killquests die man bekommt, bekommste z.B. in WoW auch - siehe Nagrand!!

Landschaften sind nicht alle gleich - auch nicht nahezu! Schau dir z.B. die Standlandschaften an, oder die Waldlandschaften.... es gibt genug unterschiede (man muss nur die augen aufmachen und nicht im Handstand zocken XD)

Handwerk schrott? nur weil es realistischer gestaltet ist? Stell dir vor, du bist Schreiner.... musst was machen, das du z.B. noch nie gemacht hast.... klappt auch beim ersten mal?
siehste... kann auch mal was in die Hose gehen....   nicht wie bei WoW, 1x mats für ein rüssi-teil und es klappt 1000%....

Die quests find ich hammer gemacht. schön in eine Story verpackt und macht spaß...




kein plan, was du hast, aber anscheinend hast du deinen horizont nicht über Hello Kitty online erweitert XD


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ähm nein? Da hast du dir wohl die wenigsten Videos angeschaut. Da gibt es viele richtig schöne und spannende, wie z.b. das video bei der letzte Kampagnenquest von reshanta oder bei der Kampagnequest zur AdmaFestung



ok solange hab ich nicht durchgehalten (bis lvl 34).
Aber ein Großteil der Videos die ich erlebt hab waren eher mau.

/e: Zum Poster über mir (TE) Wie ich an deiner Sig sehe bist du inzwischen lvl 11... zock bitte bis 30 und dann gib eine neue Meinung ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (1. Januar 2010)

genau dieses "Das Game is der wahnsinn und macht so viel spaß und bla bla" ham bei warhammer auch alle gesagt (ich hab mich sogar selber dabei erwischt) 

was daraus geworden ist kennt man ja ^^


also würd ich kein fazit aus einem spiel ziehen das ich seit 2 tagen spiele


----------



## Geige (1. Januar 2010)

Fehler offenbaren sich immer erst später, WAR hat ein riesiges Endgame-Problem,
ich hoffe, dass Aion da überzeugen kann, nur PvP wäre mir auch zu eintönig, hin und 
wieder darf ruhig mal eine Instanz anstehen!


----------



## Sharqaas (1. Januar 2010)

Naja ... Aion ist doch schon halbtot ...

Das Spiel wird schon alleine dadurch ausgehebelt das die beiden größten Legionen von Elyos und Asmo absprachen im PvP Endgame machen.

Ich Spiel Aion seit dem Start und von den Release spielern in der Legion sind von ehemals 80 noch 10 anzutreffen. Nachdem wir mittlerweile mit 4 anderen Legionen fusioniert sind kommen wir auf ca. 50-80 aktive Member. Aber es wird von Woche zu Woche weniger. Aion reiht sich damit in die Hall of Fail neben Warhammer, Age of Conan und wie sie alle heißen ein. Asia Grinder haben in unseren Gefilden keine Zukunft, zumal es dafür genug F2P alternativen gibt als das ich für ein Grinder ohne Endgame zahlen müsste.


----------



## Bigmedi (1. Januar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> nach 1,5 jahre WoW pause war ich anfangs von aion auch völlig begeistert, von level zu level schwindete die begeisterung aber dahin..bis ich mit lvl45 keinen grund mehr sah aion weiterzuspielen und seitdem spiele ich wieder WoW..es gibt ja doch kein mmo das nur annährend an WoW rankommen könnte




Dann versuch mal Herr der Ringe,das kann WOW in allem das Wasser reichen.Hatte auch WOW gezockt seit Beta und hab nun endlich mein MMO gefunden.
Herr der Ringe numero uno

mfg Big


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Naja ... Aion ist doch schon halbtot ...
> 
> Das Spiel wird schon alleine dadurch ausgehebelt das die beiden größten Legionen von Elyos und Asmo absprachen im PvP Endgame machen.
> 
> Ich Spiel Aion seit dem Start und von den Release spielern in der Legion sind von ehemals 80 noch 10 anzutreffen. Nachdem wir mittlerweile mit 4 anderen Legionen fusioniert sind kommen wir auf ca. 50-80 aktive Member. Aber es wird von Woche zu Woche weniger. Aion reiht sich damit in die Hall of Fail neben Warhammer, Age of Conan und wie sie alle heißen ein. Asia Grinder haben in unseren Gefilden keine Zukunft, zumal es dafür genug F2P alternativen gibt als das ich für ein Grinder ohne Endgame zahlen müsste.



Das einzige, was in der Hall of Fail platznehmen sollte, bist du selbst. Warum war zum Beispiel Age of Conan ein Fail? Anscheinend rentiert sich das Spiel doch bislang, sonst würden sie ja wohl kaum ein Addon entwickeln. Und für PvE-Spieler ist Aoc inzwischen sogar ne echte Empfehlung. Der Content gefällt mir zum Beispiel bei weitem besser, als das, was Wow derzeit so zu bieten hat.
Und damit stehe ich bestimmt nicht allein da. Viele, die Aoc trotz all dem blöden Geschwätz hier in diesen Forum mal versucht haben, waren begeistert und sind immer noch dabei.

Das Problem ist einzig, daß viele Leute anscheinend ein Game nur dann für lohnend befinden, wenn es 10 Millionen Spieler hat.

Das ist auch die Erklärung, warum hier in diesen Forum Tag für Tag neue "Lohnt sich das Spiel noch - Threads" zu finden sind.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird schon alleine dadurch ausgehebelt das die beiden größten Legionen von Elyos und Asmo absprachen im PvP Endgame machen.


Tja das ist "leider" nur auf Votan der Fall


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird schon alleine dadurch ausgehebelt das die beiden größten Legionen von Elyos und Asmo absprachen im PvP Endgame machen.



Und an was liegt das? Doch nur an den bescheuerten Spielern, die ein Game nur noch Aufgrund von Items spielen. Und diese kamen zum großen Teil mit Wow.
Wie war es in Warhammer? Da machten die Leute Kreisraiden auf lehre Burgen, nur um möglichst einfach an ihr Zeug zu kommen. Da musst du als Spielerentwickler doch inwzischen tatsächlich die Leute zwingen, daß zu machen, was eigentlich vorgesehen war, nämlich PvP. Die Items sind doch nur ein Bonus um auch zusätzliche Anreize zu schaffen.

Aber bei den meisten dreht es sich eben nur noch darum. Schau doch in Wow rein: Den meisten würde doch inwzischen ein Raidkalender und ein Button, um in die nächste Raidinstanz zu gelangen locker reichen. Leveln ist nur noch lästiges Beiwerk. Die meisten wollen so schnell wie möglich raiden um ihre bescheuerten Epixx zu bekommen. Das machen sie dann Tag ein Tag aus, 5mal die Woche und noch mehr. Und wenn sie alles haben, dann kommt die nächste Instanz und damit das nächste T-Set. Und das ist nun so viel toller? lol!

Wow nährt sich zu einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von itemgeilen spielsüchtigen Nerds und mehr nicht. Fast alle Leute meiner Raidgilde und auch viele andere Bekannten von mir, die haben kurz nachdem sie keinen Bock auf Raid mehr hatten relativ schnell aufgehört. Weil der Rest des Endcontents jetzt weiß Gott auch nicht so toll ist, als das er dauerhaft fesseln könnte. Da ist dann auch ziemlich schnell die Luft raus.


----------



## Sharqaas (1. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das einzige, was in der Hall of Fail platznehmen sollte, bist du selbst. Warum war zum Beispiel Age of Conan ein Fail?



hm lass mich überlegen ... Ich hab das Spiel 1 Woche nach Release angefangen und nachdem man aus dem Startgebiet raus war hat einfach nix mehr funktioniert! Bugs ohne Ende, Instanzen haben nicht funktioniert, Mobs buggy, Skills haben nicht gefunzt und und und ...  
Was da jetzt aktuell abgeht ist mir egal das Spiel hat einfach mal verkackt bei mir. 40&#8364; für die Katz.



> Anscheinend rentiert sich das Spiel doch bislang, sonst würden sie ja wohl kaum ein Addon entwickeln. Und für PvE-Spieler ist Aoc inzwischen sogar ne echte Empfehlung. Der Content gefällt mir zum Beispiel bei weitem besser, als das, was Wow derzeit so zu bieten hat.
> Und damit stehe ich bestimmt nicht allein da. Viele, die Aoc trotz all dem blöden Geschwätz hier in diesen Forum mal versucht haben, waren begeistert und sind immer noch dabei.
> 
> Das Problem ist einzig, daß viele Leute anscheinend ein Game nur dann für lohnend befinden, wenn es 10 Millionen Spieler hat.



hm kp was gerade in WoW abgeht, mein letzter login war bei patch 2.2 oder so ...

Ich zocke HDRO und das war von Anfang an einfach stimmig und hat eine super Community.

@Klos: Wenn die GM's mal durchgreifen würden dann wäre das kein Problem. Aber die machen einfach mal Null. Was WoW betrifft hast du recht.


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Was da jetzt aktuell abgeht ist mir egal das Spiel hat einfach mal verkackt bei mir. 40€ für die Katz.



ohhhh Mist es hat bei dir verkackt, na dann kann es ja nur gefailed sein.


----------



## DruffDruff (1. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> ohhhh Mist es hat bei dir verkackt, na dann kann es ja nur gefailed sein.



Der erste Eindruck bleibt halt immer haften. Ich hab Gothic 3 trotz 100 Patches nie wieder ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das obwohl es ein Singleplayerspiel ist.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, daß ich zu Release nicht dabei war. Aber im Moment wäre das letzte was man behaupten könnte, daß Aion total verbugt sei. Bugs waren bei mir bisher wirklich der absolute Einzelfall.
Was die anderen Kritikpunkte angeht, die hier so genannt wurden, da stimme ich ja zum Teil zu. Die Levelkurve ist auch mir viel zu steil. Quests sind meist sehr billig und auch nicht ausreichend vorhanden. Zumindest, wenn man die Gruppenquests alle weglässt, ist Grind unumgänglich. Mit Gruppenquests und Spionagequests geht aber dennoch einiges. Ich habe Quests im Log, die geben über eine Million Exp. Das würde bei mir jetzt 5,3% meiner gesammten XP bis zum Levelup ausmachen. Dennoch sollte hier natürlich deutlich nachgelegt werden.

Was ich auch noch ankreiden muss ist die Tatsache, daß vieles völlig überteuert ist. Insbesondere die Kosten für die Expertenquests in den Berufen sind des Guten deutlich zu viel.
Aber was man sonst immer so hört, von wegen, es gibt keinen Endcontent, nur Abyss-Punkte für Rüsse farmen und so, da muss ich mir halt echt mal an Kopf langen. Der Endcontent ist im Moment PvP.
Ob er funktioniert oder nicht, ist halt die andere Frage. Aber da failed meiner Ansicht nach in letzter Zeit mehr die Community. Siehe Warhammer!

Und in erster Linie sollte es darum gehen, in großen Schlachten Spass zu haben. Jetzt kommen hier auch wieder welche an und sagen, es ist nur dummes Gezerge, aber in offenen Schlachten kämpft nun mal Zerg gegen Zerg und die sind auch nicht immer gleich groß. Wer einzig und allein auf ausgewogene Kämpfe aus ist, der spielt halt besser was anderes, wie zum Beispiel Wow mit BG's und Arena, was ich wiederum völlig langweilig finde.

Mich würde nur interessieren, warum einige die Tatsache, daß man später im Abyss über PvP Abysspunkte farmt als nicht vorhandenen Endcontent bezeichnen, während sie es anscheinend super toll finden, in Wow eine Instanz nach der anderen zu raiden, um ständig ihre Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Das ist doch einfach nur Geschmackssache, was man da nun schöner findet.

Naja, mir wurst. Wünsche dir auf jedenfall weiterhin viel Spass in Herr der Ringe. Habe es auch schon gespielt und muss sagen, es ist in der Tat sehr stimmig und auch liebevoll gestaltet.
Aber es ist halt in meinen Augen nur etwas für PvE-Spieler, der PvP-Content lässt da auch mehr als zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Januar 2010)

Und die Server sind sicher nicht leer, eben waren die Hauptstädteö richtig voll und allein vor dem sh porter standen etwa 30 leute


----------



## ctullhu (1. Januar 2010)

naja das einzige problem was aion wirklich hat sind die leute, die hier im forum jeden thread zu aion angreifen und das game schlechtreden.
leute, zockt doch was ihr wollt, aber lasst denen, die aion mögen auch ihr spiel.
ich muss nicht in jedem thread über wow oder hdro oder aoc diskutieren.
wenn mir z.b. nach wow ist gehe ich ins wow forum.
aion ist eben aion und wow ist wow.
*bitte trennt das mal und verirrt euch nicht weiter. danke.*


----------



## DruffDruff (1. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Und in erster Linie sollte es darum gehen, in großen Schlachten Spass zu haben. Jetzt kommen hier auch wieder welche an und sagen, es ist nur dummes Gezerge, aber in offenen Schlachten kämpft nun mal Zerg gegen Zerg und die sind auch nicht immer gleich groß. Wer einzig und allein auf ausgewogene Kämpfe aus ist, der spielt halt besser was anderes, wie zum Beispiel Wow mit BG's und Arena, was ich wiederum völlig langweilig finde.




Der Zerg hat aber kaum taktischen Anspruch. Es ist einfach nur ein Skillspam ohne Sinn und Verstand, da keine taktischen Punkte gehalten/eingenommen werden können und auch wenig Dynamik enthalten ist.

Du kannst mal auf youtube nach War of Emperium Videos suchen, das ist aus dem Spiel Ragnarok und das bisher einzig funktionierende MassenZerg PVP mit starkem taktischen Anspruch. Taktisch überlegene Strategien sind dort einfach eine Gewinngarantie. In Aion braucht man einfach nur mehr Leute.


----------



## Sharqaas (1. Januar 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> naja das einzige problem was aion wirklich hat sind die leute, die hier im forum jeden thread zu aion angreifen und das game schlechtreden.
> leute, zockt doch was ihr wollt, aber lasst denen, die aion mögen auch ihr spiel.
> ich muss nicht in jedem thread über wow diskutieren.
> wenn mir nach wow ist gehe ich ins wow forum.
> ...



In dem Thread geht es um Aion also kann man doch hier wohl Kritik üben. 
Und was ihr immer mit eurem WoW habt ist mir auch schleierhaft! Gibt zig MMO's und lese immer nur WoW hier und WoW da.


----------



## DruffDruff (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> In dem Thread geht es um Aion also kann man doch hier wohl Kritik üben.
> Und was ihr immer mit eurem WoW habt ist mir auch schleierhaft! Gibt zig MMO's und lese immer nur WoW hier und WoW da.



Das liegt daran, dass buffed sich sehr stark auf WoW fokussiert und dementsprechend viele WoW Spieler im Forum sind.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Der Zerg hat aber kaum taktischen Anspruch. Es ist einfach nur ein Skillspam ohne Sinn und Verstand, da keine taktischen Punkte gehalten/eingenommen werden können und auch wenig Dynamik enthalten ist.
> 
> Du kannst mal auf youtube nach War of Emperium Videos suchen, das ist aus dem Spiel Ragnarok und das bisher einzig funktionierende MassenZerg PVP mit starkem taktischen Anspruch. Taktisch überlegene Strategien sind dort einfach eine Gewinngarantie. In Aion braucht man einfach nur mehr Leute.



Wie gesagt, dann ist Wow mit Arena und BG's wohl das bessere für dich. Ich hatte schon seit Daoc in Massenschlachten sehr viel Spass. Auch dort gewann meist die größere Gruppe, daß liegt halt in der Natur der Sache. Trotzdem hatte ich da weitaus mehr Spass im PvP, als es Wow mir jemals bieten konnte.


----------



## Stancer (1. Januar 2010)

Ich denke viele Spieler denken auch, sobald das Spielprinzip nicht = Itemspirale wie in WoW ist, es direkt heisst "kein Endgame Content". Es gibt aber auch noch andere Konzepte. Nicht bei jedem Spiel muss das Endgame darin bestehen nur neuen Items hinterher zu laufen.

Daoc ist das beste Beispiel wie es auch anders geht. Zu Classic Zeiten (also Pre-TOA) hatte man seinen Char sobald er 50 war innerhalb von einem Tag komplett ausgestattet (Geld voraus gesetzt). Danach hat sich die Ausrüstung über Jahre/Monate nicht mehr verändert.
Mit dem Addon TOA kamen zwar neue mächtige Ausrüstungsgegenstände aber man hatte die auch relativ fix, auch weil man maximal 4 oder 5 davon gleichzeitig trug. Mein Hauptchar rannte über 2 Jahre mit den gleichen Items herum.
In Aion sind die Items sicher wichtiger als in Daoc aber sicher nicht so wichtig wie in WoW, dafür ist PvP in Aion wiederum wichtiger.


----------



## ctullhu (1. Januar 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> In dem Thread geht es um Aion also kann man doch hier wohl Kritik üben.
> Und was ihr immer mit eurem WoW habt ist mir auch schleierhaft! Gibt zig MMO's und lese immer nur WoW hier und WoW da.



diskutieren ist ja ok, sind allerdings zu 90% immer die gleichen trolle hier.
letztendlich sind alle mmorpgs gleich. held zieht los, kloppt monster.
die aufmachung / technik / story variieren halt.
ich habe wow auf der platte und zocke es sogar auf einem pvp-server (allerdings mit chat auf gilde und raid - den rest ertrage ich nicht ^^). hdro habe ich auch - als lifetime account.
das sind beides gute games, jedes mit seinem eigenem stil - sei es leveln, craften, story, setting.
nun ist aion da und es ist wieder anders.
da kommen die ersten doofen angerannt und brüllen "grinder! grinder! kann ich auch ftp spielen! grinder! grinder!".
oder "ich habe es zwei wochen gespielt und dann von der platte geworfen!" oder "ich bin widder bei xyz weil es da fiel gailer ist!" (ähnlichkeiten mit dem chat in stormwind sind rein zufällig und nicht gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ja ist doch super, dann spielt ftp, xyz und haut ab. nach einiger zeit interessiert das keinen mehr -.-
sicher ist aion schwer und langatmig.
so ist es gebaut und wenn ich mich einlogge spielen es genug, die damit klarkommen.
es sind keine 10 millionen. na und ? auch bei wow zocke ich nur auf einem server und nicht auf allen.
da ist mir die subs-zahl doch extrem latte.
konstruktive kritik an aion wurde geübt, wird geübt, das ist alles ok. 
dieses wirklich hirnlose bashen nervt nur noch.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Spieler denken auch, sobald das Spielprinzip nicht = Itemspirale wie in WoW ist, es direkt heisst "kein Endgame Content". Es gibt aber auch noch andere Konzepte. Nicht bei jedem Spiel muss das Endgame darin bestehen nur neuen Items hinterher zu laufen.
> 
> Daoc ist das beste Beispiel wie es auch anders geht. Zu Classic Zeiten (also Pre-TOA) hatte man seinen Char sobald er 50 war innerhalb von einem Tag komplett ausgestattet (Geld voraus gesetzt). Danach hat sich die Ausrüstung über Jahre/Monate nicht mehr verändert.
> Mit dem Addon TOA kamen zwar neue mächtige Ausrüstungsgegenstände aber man hatte die auch relativ fix, auch weil man maximal 4 oder 5 davon gleichzeitig trug. Mein Hauptchar rannte über 2 Jahre mit den gleichen Items herum.
> In Aion sind die Items sicher wichtiger als in Daoc aber sicher nicht so wichtig wie in WoW, dafür ist PvP in Aion wiederum wichtiger.



Genau so ist es. In Daoc hatte man sein Zeug relativ schnell zusammen und es änderte sich auch kaum noch. Danach hattest du deinen Spass im Massen-PvP. Da gab es halt dann natürlich durch Reichsränge neue Fähigkeiten zu kaufen, die natürlich auch Ansporn waren, weil manche auch dementsprechend imba waren. Es gab auch wiederum andere Gadgets, die einfach nur lustig waren, wie zum Beispiel die gute alte Tarnkappe. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich mit meiner Gruppe im Eck stand, alle unsichtbar und ein Opfer vorbei lief. Der hat vielleicht blöd geschaut, als auf einmal 5 Leute hinter ihm standen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kämpfe dort waren oft alles andere als fair. Sowohl zahlenmäßig, als auch durch den Unterschied des Reichranges. Manchmal war man einfach nur Futter. Aber es war trotzdem Gaudi pur.
Es musste nicht jeder immer zeigen, wieviel SKIIILLLLLLLLLL er doch hat und wieviel DÄÄÄÄÄMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTSCH er doch raushauen kann. 

Und wenn irgendwo was los war, dann hat man sich gefreut und lief dahin um was? Um GAUDI zu haben. In Warhammer läuft man nun geradewegs dahin, wo nichts los ist, um seine Items zu bekommen. Und dann schimpft man über die Entwickler, was sie doch für nen Scheiß hingestellt haben, geht ja überhaupt kein PvP zusammen.

Nicht nur die Entwickler failen derzeit, sondern die Community tut es wie gesagt auch mehr und mehr.

@DruffDruff:

Nach dem ich Ragnarok nie gespielt habe, wäre es für mich sehr interessant von dir zu hören, wo deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied zu eben Warhammer und vielleicht auch Aion besteht.
Also sprich, was hat Ragnarok, was ein taktisches Vorgehen begünstigt?


----------



## DruffDruff (1. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. In Daoc hatte man sein Zeug relativ schnell zusammen und es änderte sich auch kaum noch. Danach hattest du deinen Spass im Massen-PvP. Da gab es halt dann natürlich durch Reichsränge neue Fähigkeiten zu kaufen, die natürlich auch Ansporn waren, weil manche auch dementsprechend imba waren. Es gab auch wiederum andere Gadgets, die einfach nur lustig waren, wie zum Beispiel die gute alte Tarnkappe. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich mit meiner Gruppe im Eck stand, alle unsichtbar und ein Opfer vorbei lief. Der hat vielleicht blöd geschaut, als auf einmal 5 Leute hinter ihm standen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen wo die Dauermotivation ist Massenzergs zu spielen. Ich mein die ersten 2 - 3 Kämpfe in Aion fand ich schon ganz geil, aber es automatisiert sich einfach so schnell. Der Oh Geil Moment blieb bei mir sowohl im normalen OpenPVP als auch in Fortsieges innerhalb kürzester Zeit vollständig aus. Vielleicht kannst du mir da auf die Sprünge helfen worin speziell in Aion die Motivation für das PVP bestehen soll.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Januar 2010)

In Aion kann ich das noch nicht, da ich bisher noch nicht genug gesehen habe, um überhaupt zu wissen, ob es mich später so fesseln kann, wie es in Daoc der Fall war.
Wie du weißt, bin ich noch nicht 50, um genau zu sein bin ich erst 36.

Ich kann lediglich sagen, was mich in Daoc damals so gefesselt hat und was ich mir seither von Spielen mit Massen-PvP verspreche, es aber zum Beispiel in Warhammer dann nicht so gefunden habe, wie ich es mir erhofft habe.

Das es nichts für jedermann ist, daß ist mir ja völlig klar. Es scheint sogar im Moment nur für wenige was zu sein, viele scheinen BG's oder gar etwas wie Arena zu bevorzugen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Ich für mein Teil fand es in zum Beispiel Wow schon nach kurze Zeit einfach nur öde.

In Wow konnten mich nur Instanzen längere Zeit fesseln. Sie sind ja auch ohne jede Frage super gemacht.


----------



## Stancer (1. Januar 2010)

So bevor hier noch jemand behauptet alle Gegenden sehen gleich aus hier mal ein paar Screenies, die ich auf die schnelle gemacht habe. Die Gegenden stellen auch nur einen sehr kleinen Teil dar, ich war aber zu faul mehr als 50m von den Flugpunkten weg zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu sehen sind auch nur Elyos-Gebiete

Norden von Heiron :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nahe Festung Eltnen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sanctum :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Festung von Veteron :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Südwesten von Veteron :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Südosten von Veteron :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wüste in Eltnen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oase in Eltnen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Süden von Eltnen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

jo sehr tolle Screenshots auf den ersten Blick, und die Landschaften sind auch schön gestaltet (Wenn man von teilweise matschigen Texturen absieht :x)
Aber das Problem dass ich hatte (weswegen mir die Landschaften auch iwann aufn Nerv gingen):
Man rennt sehr lange in diesen Gebieten rum (wegen langer level/farmphase wie auch immer) und nach 10 leveln kennt man dann einfach alles zur Genüge.
Natürlich wenn man die Screenshots so überfliegt sieht das alles sehr schön und Abwechslungsreich aus, aber wenn man dann letztendlich so lange in ein und demselben Gebiet rumhängt ödet es an.


----------



## ErwinGT (1. Januar 2010)

Guter Versuch bei dem Bild vom Südwesten von Verteron. Aber so geil ist dein Hintern dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (1. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> Natürlich wenn man die Screenshots so überfliegt sieht das alles sehr schön und Abwechslungsreich aus, aber wenn man dann letztendlich so lange in ein und demselben Gebiet rumhängt ödet es an.


Wechselst du deine Tapeten auch jeden Monat?


----------



## Stancer (1. Januar 2010)

ErwinGT schrieb:


> Guter Versuch bei dem Bild vom Südwesten von Verteron. Aber so geil ist dein Hintern dann doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die klopft sich grad den Sand aus der Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nachdem wo man ist macht der Char halt irgendwas. Im Regen wird nen grosses Blatt als Regenschirm gezückt, in der Wüste fechert man sich Luft zu, im Schnee bibbert er vor sich hin, am Strand wird der Sand abgeklopt, im Wasser wird herumgeplantscht usw.

Und der Kommentar, das man sich dort zu lange aufhält ist jawohl nen Witz. Willst du alle 5m ne andere Gegend ?  Man kann sich natürlich auch alles schlecht reden, wenn man möchte.
Die Landschaften sehen jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach alle grossartig aus und sind sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wechselst du deine Tapeten auch jeden Monat?



Nein... jede Woche.

Aber lotro, WoW oder AoC machen es wesentlich besser. 
Man hängt einfach nich so arg lange in den selben Gebieten rum wie in Aion und hat von daher mehr Abwechslung find ich.



> Je nachdem wo man ist macht der Char halt irgendwas. Im Regen wird nen grosses Blatt als Regenschirm gezückt, in der Wüste fechert man sich Luft zu, im Schnee bibbert er vor sich hin, am Strand wird der Sand abgeklopt, im Wasser wird herumgeplantscht usw.



omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja Supertolle Animationen, die man sich natürlich 100 mal am Tag anschaut und sich darüber freut.


----------



## Flixl (1. Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Flixl schrieb:


> grade das find ich auch super. überlege auch momentan fieberhaft ob ichs mir kaufen soll oder nicht. spiele eigentlich lotro aktiv und würde auch nicht für immer aufhören dafür.
> Hab gestern/heute mal die testversion angespielt und habe damals schon auf chinesischen servern gespielt allerdings nur bis lvl 10 und damals asmo. jetzt überlege ich noch, sollte ich es mir zulegen, ob ich asmo oder elyos spielen soll.
> Schneegebiete gibt es doch NUR bei den asmos, oder?



Meine Meinung: bleib bei HDRO
Ich hab Aion Beta gespielt und dass auch nur bis lvl 10. Ich dachte mir auch, tolle Grafik, super Animationen, Chardesign erste Sahne, es gab auch viele Quests und ich musste 0 grinden (Daher konnte ich solche Sprüche wie "Aion - Grinder of Eternity" gar nich verstehen). 
Da Bestell ichs mir doch glatt mal vor dacht ich mir. 
Jedenfalls gespielt, alles gut und schön... bis es um die lvl 28-32 sehr ernüchternd wurde.
Von Questvielfalt keine Spur mehr. Es sei denn man nimmt Spy Quests und Abyss Quests mit (Die für das lvl sehr viel XP geben).
Das Prob an den Quests sie sind schwer machbar. Gut die Abyssquests vielleicht nicht unbedingt, wenn man da ne gute Gruppe hatte konnte man da auch viele Abarbeiten.
Aber die Spy Quests waren fast nicht machbar, da man ewig warten muss eh mal ein guter Riss auftaucht, der nicht grad ins Elitegebiet der Emo Fraktion führt oder wenn man grad dabei ist die Q zu machen kommt ne größere Grp Fledermäuse und dann wars das. Tja nun würde man es gerne nochmal versuchen... Pustekuchen, das maximale Limit für Spieler die durch den Riss können ist erreicht.
Also wars das mit der Questvielfalt.

Instanzen/Elitegebiete... langweilig gestaltet und bei den Bossen 0 Taktik erforderlich und eigentlich auch keine Herausforderung.
Also keinesfalls HDRO niveau.

Was Aion gut macht ist Grafik und Chardesign. Aber das reicht mir nicht.

Die ersten paar Level hatte ich wrkl Spaß an Aion. Nur wars dann bei lvl 34 endgültig aus.
Es kam mir alles so künstlich in die Länge gezogen vor.

Aber naja teste es selbst aus, vielleicht ist es ja doch was für dich.
Probieren geht über Studieren. Aus Fehlern lernt an halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (1. Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## robsenq (1. Januar 2010)

Flixl schrieb:


> hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mich aion vorallem auch wegen seinem asiatischen stil reizt. grinden ist für mich kein problem. musste ich bei lotro auch (tugenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte auch erst das Grinden wär kein prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Votan und Thor sind die am meist gefülltesten.
Falls du vielleicht nochmal testen willst, ich hab noch die Wirb einen Freund Aktion offen. /pm me einfach bei Interesse.


----------



## Stancer (2. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> Nein... jede Woche.
> 
> Aber lotro, WoW oder AoC machen es wesentlich besser.
> Man hängt einfach nich so arg lange in den selben Gebieten rum wie in Aion und hat von daher mehr Abwechslung find ich.
> ...




Es sind halt solche Details, die die Spielwelt lebendiger machen. Ist genau das gleiche wie Emotes in WoW oder die Wildtiere, die dort rumrennen. Sie erfüllen keinen Zweck aber sorgen für eine realistischere Welt.

In WAR fand ich es z.b. ziemlich blöd, das die Chars sich noch nicht einmal hinsetzen konnten.

Das mit den Gebieten hängt halt damit zusammen, das der Levelprozess deutlich langsamer geht als in WoW oder AoC. Lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden. Manche Gebiete wirken in der Tat etwas Trist aber die meiste Zeit hat man etwa 3-4 Gebiete zur Auswahl, wo man Quests offen hat. Momentan mit Level 34 hab ich Quests in 5 verschiedenen Gegenden (Abyss, 2xHeiron, 2xEltnen)


----------



## laguun (2. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: bleib bei HDRO
> Ich hab Aion Beta gespielt und dass auch nur bis lvl 10. Ich dachte mir auch, tolle Grafik, super Animationen, Chardesign erste Sahne, es gab auch viele Quests und ich musste 0 grinden (Daher konnte ich solche Sprüche wie "Aion - Grinder of Eternity" gar nich verstehen).
> Da Bestell ichs mir doch glatt mal vor dacht ich mir.
> Jedenfalls gespielt, alles gut und schön... bis es um die lvl 28-32 sehr ernüchternd wurde.
> ...


also tut mir leid das zu sagen,aber du hast nicht weit gespielt um zu behaupten das es keine quests mehr gibt. das ist nicht so wie bei wow oder hdro das man ein gebiet zuende questet und dann in das nächste geht. meistens muss man die lager der npcs suchen oder mal zu den anderen lagern zurück gehen,weil da könnte ne komplette questreihe auf dich warten. in aion ist das nicht das mach mit einer abschlussquest ins andere lager geführt wird,meistens muss man schon etwas suchen.ich habe bis level 41 genug quest gehabt.ab level 41 ging es dann in steelrake.

bezüglich deiner aussage zu den instanzen. da du nur level 32 warst,warst bestimmt nur max bis feuertempel gekommen oder? da gebe ich dir recht die bosse haben nicht wirklich viel auf den kasten. aber glaub mir ab steelrake wird das anders.da verlangen die bosse schon taktik und in den darauf folgenden wie theobomos labor und dark poeta ganz zu schweigen. 

ausserdem ist es in aion was anderes wie in anderen spielen mit der aggro. hinterher muss man echt aufpassen was man macht damit der heiler keine aggro bekommt oder zu viele adds gepullt werden. in wow kann der tank ne gruppe mobs pullen und alle dds machen flächenschaden bis die mobs tot sind. hier sind 4 gegner auf einmal schon tötlich,wenn kein cc gemacht wird und einige mobs aus dem kampf genommen werden. hier muss man um jedes bischen aggro kämpfen und nicht einfach 1 aggroskill drücken und der mob ist wieder beim tank. selbst gesleepte mobs müssen vom tank getaunt werden sonst hat der heiler bzw der magier aggro nach dem cc.

bei rissen musst du dir auch einen kisk mitnehmen (wiederbelebungsstein) und den im feindlichen gebiet gut verstecken. so kannst du nach deinen tot dich dort wiederbeleben und ganz normal weiter machen und musst nicht wieder durch den riss.

man sollte sich erstmal etwas mehr infomieren was man kann und nicht einfach oberflächlich seine meinung sagen,obwohl man nur ein paar quests und 2 inis besucht hat.


----------



## DruffDruff (2. Januar 2010)

http://folk.ntnu.no/magnusrk/wiki/War_of_Emperium

Gilden in Ragnarok bestehen aus 56+ Personen (Anzahl ausbaubar durch GildenEP)
Gilden können nach einer bestimmten EP Anzahl Skills bekommen, die erhebliche Vorteile bringen (ähnlich den Artefakten in Aion, nur dass das dann für die Gilden zählt)
Gilden können Allianzen mit anderen Gilden (bis zu 3 anderen Gilden) schliessen und sind mit diesen dann während des WoE befreundet

Es gibt 4 Fortress Maps auf denen jeweils 5 Festungen sind, die zu bestimmten Zeiten (in der Regel 2x pro Woche für 120 Minuten) PVP Zonen sind.

Ziel ist es das Emperium (ein großer Edelstein - ähnlich des Wächterbosses) zu zerstören. Das Emperium steckt in der Regel sehr tief in den Festungen drin und ist daher nicht sofort zu erreichen.
Wird das Emperium zerstört, dann bekommt die Gilde die den Lasthit hatte die Burg in ihren Besitzt. Schafft eine Gilde die Burg bis ans Ende des WoEs zu halten, dann bekommt sie Zugriff auf einen speziellen Dungeon + tägliche Items. (teilweise extrem starke Items mit niedriger Dropwahrscheinlichkeit)
Die besitzende Gilde hat die Möglichkeit in die Burg zu investieren, kämpfende NPCs hinzuzfügen, Lebenspunkte des Emperiums erhöhen, NPCs aktivieren um Zugriff aufs Lager zu haben, zusätzliche tägliche Items zu bekommen. Der Clou ist sobald das Emperium zerstört wird und die Burg in einem der nächsten WoEs belagert wird sinkt der Invest um eine bestimmte Punktzahl ab. Daher ist es für die angreifende Gilde/Allianz eher interessant eine Burg anzugreifen die bereits investiert ist. Die verteidigende Gilde/Allianz ist natürlich gezwungen diese Angriff möglichst effektiv zu verteidigen.

Aufgrund der Konstruktion der Burgen ist es sehr wichtig strategische Punkte zu verteidigen bzw. als Angreifer zu besetzen.

http://ratemyserver.net/index.php?page=are...o&area=4004

Map: prt_gld ist das Gebiet auf denen die 5 Burgen zu sehen sind

Map: prtg_cas01 ist die Burg Kriemhild  Du kannst hier erkennen, dass du um in den Emperiumraum zu kommen über die ganze Map laufen musst und du als Verteidiger dadurch unzählige Möglichkeiten hast den Angreifer taktisch gezielt (auch in starker Unterzahl) zu behindern. Anderseits können stark gespielte Angreifergruppen auch große Verteidigungen unterlaufen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sQKN51CnqA hier kannst du z.b. ab 0:38 eine Allianz sehen die sich sammelt um den Emperiumraum anzugreifen. Ab 0:56 siehst du sie also in die Verteidiger reinlaufen und sie versuchen oben taktisch wichtig positionierte Personen (Magier hier) zu erreichen, da sie hier am meisten Massenschaden auf den Eingangsbereich zaubern. Das ganze sieht ziemlich chaotisch aus, aber wenn du hier erfolgreich das Emperium zerstören möchtest muss so gut wie JEDER in der Angriffsgruppe wissen was er zu tun hat. 
Auf der Verteidigerseite sieht es ähnlich aus.

Natürlich ist es für jede Allianz interessant MEHRERE Burgen zu halten und zu investieren, damit die Allianz Zugriff auf mehr Dungeons (jede Stadt hat einen eigenen Burgendungeon) und auf mehr Items bekommt. Die Items sind so wichtig, da man durch einige seltene Drops sogenannte Godlike Items herstellen kann. Diese Items haben extrem viel Kraft und lösen in der Welt eine extrem umfangreiche Questreihe aus von der alle Spieler auf dem Server profitieren können.


Was mir in Aion halt bitter aufstößt ist einfach, dass es einfach so gut wie überhaupt keinen Grund gibt sich an Fort Sieges/Defs zu beteiligen, da man weder der Legion noch den anderen Spieler einen großartigen Vorteil damit verschaffen kann bzw. auch der anderen Fraktion keinen großartigen Schaden. Man kann keinen langfristigen Vorteil aufbauen, da die NPC Fraktion im Zweifel mit einer solchen Power hereingeschossen kommt, dass ein Gleichgewicht geschaffen wird. Es ist taktisch recht anspruchslos, da durch die sehr kleinen Burgen und das Flugelement taktische Punkte weder gehalten noch angegriffen werden können und die Artefakte sind im Endeffekt zu unwichtig. (natürlich sind sie schon wichtig, aber auch hier kann man nur mit extrem großen Massen etwas erreichen und das bekommt man nicht korrdiniert, geschweige denn das es auf irgendeinem Server genug Leute gibt um da effektiv was zu reissen)
Im Prinzip ist die Idee von Aion großartig, da sie das WoE Konzept nimmt und "verbessern" wollte. Auf dem Papier sieht das instanzierte Gebiet Abyss auch gut aus und ist für bis zu 9000 Spieler ausgelegt. In der Praxis scheitert es an seiner eigenen "Freiheit".


Edit: Grafik war und ist imo noch nie ein relevanter Faktor für ein erfolgreiches und gutes Spiel gewesen. Wichtig sind Faktoren die Motivation erhöhen und ob mein Char jetzt im Regen ein Blatt über den Kopf hält ist zwar einmal oder zweimal schön anzuschauen, aber dann interessiert es mich nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Shaft13 (2. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das liegt dann eher an Deinen begrenzten Überblick über den MMO-Markt. Andernfalls wäre Dir bekannt, dass zb. auch LOTRO derartiges im ersten Jahr seines Bestehens brachte.
> 
> WOW mit seiner Strategie alle möglichen sinnvollen und weniger sinnvollen Dienste den Spielern gegen RL-Bares anzubieten, hat in der Hinsicht eine Büchse der Pandora geöffnet die sich nicht mehr schließen lässt. Jedes auch nur einigermaßen erfolgreiche MMO wird zukünftig ganz selbstverständlich solche Dinge ins Programm nehmen.



Ähm, was soll denn das bei HDRO gewesen?

Mir ist ja nichtmal aktuell sowas bekannt. Was wurde denn da angeboten und wieder abgeschafft?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Januar 2010)

robsenq schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch erst das Grinden wär kein prob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich finde das grinden immo gar kein problem und das werden wohl die meisten finden, da die doppel-ep wochenenden (dieses we auch) da stark was drehen. Und da diese jetzt immer 1-2x monatlich kommen sollen muss man neben quests/inis kaum noch grinden, da es einfach so schon gut ep gibt


DruffDruff schrieb:


> die Artefakte sind im Endeffekt zu unwichtig. (natürlich sind sie schon wichtig, aber auch hier kann man nur mit extrem großen Massen etwas erreichen und das bekommt man nicht korrdiniert, geschweige denn das es auf irgendeinem Server genug Leute gibt um da effektiv was zu reissen)
> Im Prinzip ist die Idee von Aion großartig, da sie das WoE Konzept nimmt und "verbessern" wollte. Auf dem Papier sieht das instanzierte Gebiet Abyss auch gut aus und ist für bis zu 9000 Spieler ausgelegt. In der Praxis scheitert es an seiner eigenen "Freiheit".


Glaub mir die Artefakte sind alles aber ganz sicher nicht unwichtig, ich nehme mal an, du sprichst da von den Artefakten im unteren abyss? Die im oberen haben zum Teil eine Wirkung die über Verlust/einnahme der Festung entscheiden als BSP mal das Artefakt bei der Festung von Roah, Lüftzügelung hieß es glaub ich, dass mal eben alle Gegner 30sek in die Flugbindung haut. Was meinst du wie schnell die von dem effekt betroffenen umfallen?^^


----------



## OldboyX (2. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich finde das grinden immo gar kein problem und das werden wohl die meisten finden, da die doppel-ep wochenenden (dieses we auch) da stark was drehen. Und da diese jetzt immer 1-2x monatlich kommen sollen muss man neben quests/inis kaum noch grinden, da es einfach so schon gut ep gibt
> 
> Glaub mir die Artefakte sind alles aber ganz sicher nicht unwichtig, ich nehme mal an, du sprichst da von den Artefakten im unteren abyss? Die im oberen haben zum Teil eine Wirkung die über Verlust/einnahme der Festung entscheiden als BSP mal das Artefakt bei der Festung von Roah, Lüftzügelung hieß es glaub ich, dass mal eben alle Gegner 30sek in die Flugbindung haut. Was meinst du wie schnell die von dem effekt betroffenen umfallen?^^



Ganz zu schwiegen vom Hamster Artefakt, dass die gesamte gegnerische Fraktion für 3 Minuten (nicht dispellbar) in kleine, wehrlose Hamster verwandelt?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2010)

@DruffDruff: Hört sich ganz interessant an.

Bei der Grafik kann ich dir aber nicht zustimmen. Grafik ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig. Selbstverständlich ist gute Grafik allein auch für mich noch lange kein Spielgrund. Ein gutes Spiel mit schlechter Grafik kommt für mich aber ebenso wenig in Frage, weil die Grafik für mich zu einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil dafür verantworltich ist, wie sehr man sich in ein Spiel reinsteigern kann.

Nimm das Spiel Dead Space als Beispiel. Für mich das beste Horrorspiel, daß jemals heraus kam. Ohne eine gute Technik wäre dieses Spiel in meinen Augen nichts wert.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. Januar 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Ähm, was soll denn das bei HDRO gewesen?
> 
> Mir ist ja nichtmal aktuell sowas bekannt. Was wurde denn da angeboten und wieder abgeschafft?


Wir reden hier von zusätzlichen Dienstleistungen die nachträglich als sogenannte Premium-Leistungen ins Spiel gebracht wurden. 

Ich zitiere von der offiziellen HDRO-Seite von Codemasters:


> Du hast von deinem aktuellen Namen die Nase voll? Möchtest du einen neuen Namen oder einen neuen Beginn? Ändere den Vornamen deines Charakters mit unserem neuen Angebot für die Charakter-Namensänderung.
> 
> Preis: £5.99 / &#8364;8.99 / $9.95
> 
> ...


Quelle: LOTRO Europe Premium Leistungen


WOW ist da natürlich schon etliche Schritte weiter, imo bis knapp vor einem richtigen Item-Shop (wobei sie das ja über die kaufbaren Pets sogar schon haben, mit der Einschränkung, dass die keine echten Vorteile ingame bringen, nur eben etwas für's Auge und Amüsement).


----------



## robsenq (2. Januar 2010)

laguun schrieb:


> also tut mir leid das zu sagen,aber du hast nicht weit gespielt um zu behaupten das es keine quests mehr gibt. das ist nicht so wie bei wow oder hdro das man ein gebiet zuende questet und dann in das nächste geht. meistens muss man die lager der npcs suchen oder mal zu den anderen lagern zurück gehen,weil da könnte ne komplette questreihe auf dich warten. in aion ist das nicht das mach mit einer abschlussquest ins andere lager geführt wird,meistens muss man schon etwas suchen.ich habe bis level 41 genug quest gehabt.ab level 41 ging es dann in steelrake.
> 
> bezüglich deiner aussage zu den instanzen. da du nur level 32 warst,warst bestimmt nur max bis feuertempel gekommen oder? da gebe ich dir recht die bosse haben nicht wirklich viel auf den kasten. aber glaub mir ab steelrake wird das anders.da verlangen die bosse schon taktik und in den darauf folgenden wie theobomos labor und dark poeta ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...



ähhhm jo, ich möchte schon frühst möglich einen spannenden Content und gut gemachte Inis erleben.
Und nicht nur von 20-40 nochsana/FT machen und grinden, ist klar dass ich dann keine Lust habe bis 50 zu spielen.
Das mit den Quests ist mir klar, und ich bin alle Lager nicht nur einmal abgelaufen und hab zur Sicherheit noch diverse Datenbanken benutzt. Und wenn du nur Grp Quests/campain Quests/normale Quests musst du Grinden.

ja kisk klar, wenn meine grp da 3 mal spawnt bekommen die asmos schon iwann mal mit wo wir ungefähr herkommen, und dann wird das Gebiet von Asmos früher oder Später zugecampt.

Informieren was man kann? 
ok ich hatte Folgende möglichkeiten: Craften, FT Runs, kinah Farmen, Grinden an sich.
Und warum sollte ich mich über Content informieren, zu den ich eh nicht komme, weil mir der gegebene zu wenig bietet und ich folge dessen keine Lust mehr habe?!


----------



## Seydo (2. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von zusätzlichen Dienstleistungen die nachträglich als sogenannte Premium-Leistungen ins Spiel gebracht wurden.
> 
> Ich zitiere von der offiziellen HDRO-Seite von Codemasters:
> 
> ...



Was ich mich nur frage, was soll schlimm an zusätlichen diensten sein? Niemand wird zu gezwunegn und wer sie in anspruch nehmen will und bereit ist zu zahlen hat was von, jeder weiß genau von anfang an was er davon hat, ich seh da also absolut kein problem, und es ist und bleibt immer noch eine firma, und kein wohlfahrtsverein


----------



## Stancer (2. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> @DruffDruff: Hört sich ganz interessant an.
> 
> Bei der Grafik kann ich dir aber nicht zustimmen. Grafik ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig. Selbstverständlich ist gute Grafik allein auch für mich noch lange kein Spielgrund. Ein gutes Spiel mit schlechter Grafik kommt für mich aber ebenso wenig in Frage, weil die Grafik für mich zu einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil dafür verantworltich ist, wie sehr man sich in ein Spiel reinsteigern kann.
> 
> Nimm das Spiel Dead Space als Beispiel. Für mich das beste Horrorspiel, daß jemals heraus kam. Ohne eine gute Technik wäre dieses Spiel in meinen Augen nichts wert.



Naja, bei Dead Space ist es eben wichtig, das die Grafik möglichst Realitätsnah ist, denn nur so kann die Atmosphäre aufgebaut werden.

Aber ist es wichtig, das z.b. Tetris eine Fotorealistische Grafik besitzt ? Das Spiel bleibt trotzdem das reinste Suchtspiel, egal ob Pixelgrafik oder HD-Grafiken.

Bei einem MMORPG ist Grafik von daher auch eher Nebensache, wichtig ist, das die Grafik zum Spiel passt. Ein WoW mit AoC Grafik wäre z.b. ziemlich unglaubwürdig (weil man die Welt aus den Warcraft-Spielen eher bunt und Comicartig kennt) genauso wie ein Daoc mit WoW Grafik.

Ultima Online ist auch ein feines Beispiel. Das Spiel ist für mich das beste MMORPG aber die Grafik ist eigentlich Grottenschlecht aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck. In einem MMORPG ist Grafik nur Zweckmäßig. Schöne Grafik ist natürlich ein Hingucker aber man sieht sich auch schnell Satt. Ein Single Player Spiel spielt man vielleicht 20Std und man hat es durch. Da kommt gute Grafik dann ganz anders zur Geltung als in einem MMORPG, welches man über Jahre spielt. Ich hatte in Daoc ne Ingame Playtime von 120 Tagen oder so in 6 Jahren.


----------



## Boccanegra (2. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Was ich mich nur frage, was soll schlimm an zusätlichen diensten sein? Niemand wird zu gezwunegn und wer sie in anspruch nehmen will und bereit ist zu zahlen hat was von, jeder weiß genau von anfang an was er davon hat, ich seh da also absolut kein problem, und es ist und bleibt immer noch eine firma, und kein wohlfahrtsverein



Die Diskussion über Premium-Dienste brach DruffDruff vom Zaun:


> @Premiumdienste generell: Es war lange Jahre ein Tabu Premiumdienste in kostenpflichten MMOs einzuführen. Die ersten MMOs die es gemacht haben waren keine die grade erfolgreich liefen, sondern Spiele die schon lange über ihren Gewinnzenit hinaus waren, allerdings noch eine stabile Spielerbasis hatten.
> Ich habe bisher in keinem weiteren MMO mitbekommen, dass Premiumdienste so früh nach Markteinführung ins Spiel integriert wurden. Natürlich ist es aus dem wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt verständlich, aber NCSoft tut sich bei der eh schon gereizten Spielerbasis keinen Gefallen damit, wenn sie Premiumdienste vor notwendigen Contentfixes bringen und das dann noch als ganz tolle Sache verkaufen wollen.



Kurz: er sah darin ein bedenkliches Zeichen, weil, wie er meinte, nur Spiele, die wenig erfolgreich laufen, es notwendig haben Premiumdienste "so früh nach Markteinführung ins Spiel" zu bringen. Was natürlich falsch ist. HDRO zb. läuft nicht schlecht, auch wenn es nicht die Spielerzahlen von WOW hat. Glücklicherweise, wie ich anfügen möchte. Wenn ich mir zb. die "Anal-Diskussion" im WOW-Board so durchlese (Thread eine neue  Krankheit im Handelschannel), kann HDRO (und nicht nur HDRO) glücklich sein, dass es viele Spieler gibt, die quasi von WOW rausgefiltert werden und dort befriedigt Tag für Tag ihre Anal-Sprüche spammen.

Zu Premium-Diensten allgemein: manche sind imo ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Das ständige Server- und Fraktionswechseln hat bei WOW meines Erachtens nicht unwesentlich zum Niedergang der Community beigetragen. Was immer die Leute tun, wie immer sie sich in der Community geben, es ist alles folgenlos, weil jederzeit gegen RL-Geld wieder revidierbar. Entsprechend hirnlos, ja, verblödet, wird von gar nicht so wenigen agiert. Ist ja alles ohne Folgen, da man jederzeit den Folgen enteilen kann. Natürlich gibt es auch Vorzüge bei den Premiumdiensten. Aber ob diese die Nachteile aufwiegen? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, bei Dead Space ist es eben wichtig, das die Grafik möglichst Realitätsnah ist, denn nur so kann die Atmosphäre aufgebaut werden.
> 
> Aber ist es wichtig, das z.b. Tetris eine Fotorealistische Grafik besitzt ? Das Spiel bleibt trotzdem das reinste Suchtspiel, egal ob Pixelgrafik oder HD-Grafiken.
> 
> ...



Also, für mich ist Grafik auch in einen mmo wichtig. Wow mit AoC-Grafik, wie du sagst macht natürlich keinen Sinn. Aber du darfst Qualität nicht mit Stil verwechseln. Nur weil Wow Comic-Grafik hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie technisch nicht hochwertig sein kann. Es kann ja trotzdem Comic-Stil bleiben. 

Wenn man zum Beispiel Aoc mal gezockt hat, dann wirkt die Grafik in Daoc oder Wow doch sehr augenfeindlich. Je besser die Grafik, um so besser kann ich mich in ein Spiel reinversetzen.
Ist einfach so, egal ob nun mmo oder einfach Single-Player. Natürlich ist klar, daß die Grafik in einen mmo naturgemäß immer schlechter ist, aber ein gewisser Standard ist inzwischen auch schon möglich. Und alles darunter kann mich kaum noch befriedigen und da kann der Rest des Spiels noch so gut sein.

Und Tetris ist da etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen, denn es ist kein 3D-Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

